# The all night Drivelers cafe- home of the bottomless cup



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad someone stepped up to the plate.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Glad someone stepped up to the plate.



It's a tough job but sombody's gotta do it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

when slip gets here tell him I dedicate that last closin to him and I did it legal


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> It's a tough job but sombody's gotta do it.



That's what she said.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

hey bamer like to have never figgered that new avvy out, but you are much better lookin with a haircut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Wouldn't a bottomless cup kind of defeat the purpose?



Just sayin'..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> That's what she said.



startin to get to the point I wished she'd a done it stead of tellin bout it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't a bottomless cup kind of defeat the purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'..



shore does make it hard to drink out of anythin but the keg


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't a bottomless cup kind of defeat the purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'..



Defeat the poipose of what? Gettin up and goin to the fridge? I'm good with that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

I think this cup has gota leek and the posts are slippin through


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> startin to get to the point I wished she'd a done it stead of tellin bout it



Gotta up yer game bro...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think this cup has gota leek and the posts are slippin through



Mebbe yer depends are leakin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey bamer like to have never figgered that new avvy out, but you are much better lookin with a haircut


your looking at Lewis( or Woozer as TBug calls him) thru your beer goggles. I break camera lenses when my picture gets taken. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't a bottomless cup kind of defeat the purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'..


Try not to think too much about it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta up yer game bro...



coulda been all the beer talk me n Yara was talkin bout, What ya think


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mebbe yer depends are leakin?



depends on whats leakin



rhbama3 said:


> your looking at Lewis( or Woozer as TBug calls him) thru your beer goggles. I break camera lenses when my picture gets taken.
> 
> Try not to think too much about it.



Howdy Lewis. Where did ya put bamer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> your looking at Lewis( or Woozer as TBug calls him) thru your beer goggles. I break camera lenses when my picture gets taken.
> 
> Try not to think too much about it.



Nice dog.



Hankus said:


> coulda been all the beer talk me n Yara was talkin bout, What ya think



Could be.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> coulda been all the beer talk me n Yara was talkin bout, What ya think





rhbama3 said:


> Try not to think too much about it.



nevr min I think bamer answered it already


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 12, 2010)

Yall band together and get me the best lawyer you can.I promise I will be forever holden to you....

I got a call today my bike was missing from the driveway

Thought it was a joke after the camper deal

Ima start sniping every Dredge of Society that comes on my property....

If you werenet invited,the body will be in a chicken pit somewhere.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Could be.



been on beer n rum.   thought it mite me sound like a rednek pirate but it ain werkin.





ponder------would OFH give me pirate lessons--------end ponder


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nevr min I think bamer answered it already


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yall band together and get me the best lawyer you can.I promise I will be forever holden to you....
> 
> I got a call today my bike was missing from the driveway
> 
> ...



hawg pit def the hawg pit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nice dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be.



He's an idiot. No kidding, he really is dumb as dirt. The perfect mascot for front row on the shortbus!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hawg pit def the hawg pit



Im so Freakin Sick....Really Sick


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hawg pit def the hawg pit



why mess with a chicken pit theys some folks that would be plenty mad iffn ya messed up ther pit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yall band together and get me the best lawyer you can.I promise I will be forever holden to you....
> 
> I got a call today my bike was missing from the driveway
> 
> ...


Whoa, Chris!
The hits just keep on coming for you.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He's an idiot. No kidding, he really is dumb as dirt. The perfect mascot for front row on the shortbus!



got 2 to put side him but they fixed sos we caint see if it skips a generation, brains that is


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im so Freakin Sick....Really Sick



boobie traps n trail cams


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa, Chris!
> The hits just keep on coming for you.



Ima start hittin back....


I gotta go ride in Jeep if its still there to clear my head


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> boobie traps n trail cams



3'S Theory and start with relatives


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> 3'S Theory and start with relatives



always keep it in the family always


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He's an idiot. No kidding, he really is dumb as dirt. The perfect mascot for front row on the shortbus!



Well....He can't help it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Well....He can't help it.



could be the trainer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> boobie traps n trail cams



Meat grinder and a hog pen.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Meat grinder and a hog pen.



didnt need no grinder in gretgranpaps day. Do ya figger the hawgs is gettin soft


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 12, 2010)

Mini Me just got home with her new (used) car. She's still grinnin' like a Cheshire cat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yall band together and get me the best lawyer you can.I promise I will be forever holden to you....
> 
> I got a call today my bike was missing from the driveway
> 
> ...


Dang dude!!



rhbama3 said:


> He's an idiot. No kidding, he really is dumb as dirt. The perfect mascot for front row on the shortbus!


... I can see that in the pic!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Meat grinder and a hog pen.





Hankus said:


> hawg pit def the hawg pit



knew I nailed it on the first swing


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Mini Me just got home with her new (used) car. She's still grinnin' like a Cheshire cat.



its a dodge but that could be worse








Tell her cangrats


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey bamer like to have never figgered that new avvy out, but you are much better lookin with a haircut



Wobbert-Woo  doesn't bark at his own shadow or jump into anyone's lap when it thunders.  

Woozer on the other hand.... well, he's just Woozer.    

You gotta love em both, but one is much easier on the ears than the other.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The perfect mascot for front row on the shortbus!



jus a little editing and I think bamers tryin to get a seat next to Quack sose he can see MigC drivin 








 bamer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo  doesn't bark at his own shadow or jump into anyone's lap when it thunders.
> 
> Woozer on the other hand.... well, he's just Woozer.
> 
> You gotta love em both, but one is much easier on the ears than the other.



hey bamer whos the feller with the glasses


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo  doesn't bark at his own shadow or jump into anyone's lap when it thunders.
> 
> Woozer on the other hand.... well, he's just Woozer.
> 
> You gotta love em both, but one is much easier on the ears than the other.



What kinda batteries does woozers eyes take?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You gotta love em both, but one is much easier on the ears than the other.


 
Yep, Wobbert does tend to screech a good bit when he's been drinkin...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> What kinda batteries does woozers eyes take?



reflective


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone please make the room stop spinning, please.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> didnt need no grinder in gretgranpaps day. Do ya figger the hawgs is gettin soft



Great granpa woulda ate em himself.



Bubbette said:


> Mini Me just got home with her new (used) car. She's still grinnin' like a Cheshire cat.



Congrats.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Wobbert does tend to screech a good bit when he's been drinkin...



beer talk will do that to ya from time to time


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He's an idiot. No kidding, he really is dumb as dirt. The perfect mascot for front row on the shortbus!



Him is not!    

He can't help being dain bramaged.  

Poor baby can't help being s....l....o....... 

Who were we talking about again? 




Bubbette said:


> Mini Me just got home with her new (used) car. She's still grinnin' like a Cheshire cat.



Congrats Ali-gator!  

Gotta run over to Facebook and give her a big thumbs up!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Someone please make the room stop spinning, please.



I dunno whatyer drinkn but I need 3 shots stat


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its a dodge but that could be worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Budget was the most important thing in finding her a car. I surprised her with it at Color Guard camp this afternoon. Her friends were there to see her get it. It was a fun sight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Gotta run over to Facebook and give her a big thumbs up!



send 1 from the drivel gallery


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Someone please make the room stop spinning, please.


 
Put one foot on the floor, it works...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, Wobbert does tend to screech a good bit when he's been drinkin...



i had a good teacher....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Budget was the most important thing in finding her a car. I surprised her with it at Color Guard camp this afternoon. Her friends were there to see her get it. It was a fun sight.



 I still got my first


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i had a good teacher....



When do classes start


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put one foot on the floor, it works...



what to do with other foot 








Nope nope nevr min


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

treepeet penultie shoost


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> When do classes start



I thought that you were the beer professor. Knowledgeable in all things beer related. You are nominated to teach the class. 
Screech and Slur 101.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotta goto to the store brb..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i had a good teacher....


 
you just never got to the Peacock level of screechin..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta goto to the store brb..



Bring me a bag of pork skins and a mountain dew please.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I thought that you were the beer professor. Knowledgeable in all things beer related. You are nominated to teach the class.
> Screech and Slur 101.



yous always got room fer lernin long as ya want to lern


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> you just never got to the Peacock level of screechin..


How'd you know?
I was wondering where teacher is. Haven't seen her post since this morning.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno whatyer drinkn but I need 3 shots stat


I ain't drinkin anything.... mabe that's the problem


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put one foot on the floor, it works...


Huh?!?!?!?!?


Hankus said:


> what to do with other foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Behave!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta goto to the store brb..



beer n jerky the s&s funds aint kcked in yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How'd you know?
> I was wondering where teacher is. Haven't seen her post since this morning.


 
She is on the restricted access program.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yall band together and get me the best lawyer you can.I promise I will be forever holden to you....
> 
> I got a call today my bike was missing from the driveway
> 
> Thought it was a joke after the camper deal



Man that really sux. Ya work real hard for somethin, then some lowlife works real hard takin it from ya.  I just hate it!!!!!!!!  SORRY MAN


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I ain't drinkin anything.... mabe that's the problem
> 
> Huh?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



definite problem



only when absolutely necesary


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Man that really sux. Ya work real hard for somethin, then some lowlife works real hard takin it from ya.  I just hate it!!!!!!!!  SORRY MAN



howdy moonbat


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

fuel gettin low


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy moonbat



HOWDY Y'ALL. Thanks, and ya know what for!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Back.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Back.



did ya bring my pork skins and mountain dew.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> HOWDY Y'ALL. Thanks, and ya know what for!!!!!!!!



Shoot Man. Everybody was susposed to be on that post.  
What happened to my multi posting????????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Back.



beer n jerky 



MoonPie said:


> Shoot Man. Everybody was susposed to be on that post.
> What happened to my multi posting????????



operator


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> did ya bring my pork skins and mountain dew.



Yeah...Here ya go.



Hankus said:


> beer n jerky
> 
> 
> 
> operator



I got ya beer...but the jerky is high...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya beer...but the jerky is high...



1/2 is good thankz


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno whatyer drinkn but I need 3 shots stat



Oh just sit the bottle there, and a glass.  Help yourself


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Oh just sit the bottle there, and a glass.  Help yourself



I needs a coffee cup sos I can grip it


I think these limes is gettin to me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

to  the viewers and the eventual mod patrol


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

It's  for me.  After all the trouble I caused today  AND all the trouble caused me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm gonna finish this handful of deer jerky and sweet tea and call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna finish this handful of deer jerky and sweet tea and call it a night. See ya'll later!



Nite bama.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

nite bamer now I'm really


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

It's you and me hankus.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's you and me hankus.


Good night ya'll!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

hankus said:


> definite problem
> 
> 
> 
> Only when absolutely necesary



now!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

It's Friday!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's Friday!!!



check your calender again!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's Friday!!!


Only in your world!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> check your calender again!



I always check it.My work shift this week was the 10,11,12,13,so it's my friday


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only in your world!!!


I thought you said goodnight


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I always check it.My work shift this week was the 10,11,12,13,so it's my friday



Now you're makin sense..... Well go enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Now you're makin sense..... Well go enjoy your Friday.



Can't really enjoy it for another 12 hours.But at least for the next 7 hours the only boss is me


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Can't really enjoy it for another 12 hours.But at least for the next 7 hours the only boss is me



What do you do for a livin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What do you do for a livin?


 
I hope he tells you in a gentle way......

Oh, and has the room stopped spinning?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope he tells you in a gentle way......
> 
> Oh, and has the room stopped spinning?



If I don't move faster than a snail.... im good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What do you do for a livin?



Water treatment plant operator,treating the water so that it is safe to drink and making sure there is enough to meet the demand....Shift supervisor for a crew of.....2


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope he tells you in a gentle way......
> 
> Oh, and has the room stopped spinning?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Water treatment plant operator,treating the water so that it is safe to drink and making sure there is enough to meet the demand....Shift supervisor for a crew of.....2



It's on your facebook page.... I wasn't worried.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's on your facebook page.... I wasn't worried.


 
He just didn't tell you what that water goes through before it's fit again....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He just didn't tell you what that water goes through before it's fit again....



Isn't it past your bed time ol' timer since I can't say gas that comes out of your anus. geeze.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He just didn't tell you what that water goes through before it's fit again....



She'd fall asleep at the computer,reading that boring stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Isn't it past your bed time ol' Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----?


 
Such a filthy mouth on such a cute little girl.......shame shame shame.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Such a filthy mouth on such a cute little girl.......shame shame shame.....



I'm guessing the slang word for flatulence is caught by the filter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm guessing the slang word for flatulence is caught by the filter


 
What gave it away?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Such a filthy mouth on such a cute little girl.......shame shame shame.....


gassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Jeff Raines said:


> She'd fall asleep at the computer,reading that boring stuff.


It would be interesting to see.


Jeff Raines said:


> I'm guessing the slang word for flatulence is caught by the filter



I can't believe it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> gassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> !


Exactly how bad do you want those nail holes filled, sanded and painted over?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly how bad do you want those nail holes filled, sanded and painted over?



Nope.... need holes put in the wall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nope.... need holes put in the wall.


 
Ohhhh, that's much easier..... Hardly worth the trip..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh, that's much easier..... Hardly worth the trip..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

..... ouch


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Water treatment plant operator,treating the water so that it is safe to drink and making sure there is enough to meet the demand....Shift supervisor for a crew of.....2



Where does Paulding county get their water?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Where does Paulding county get their water?



From us.....Cobb County Marietta water authority is a wholesaler.We sell the water to Cobb and the cities therein,plus Fulton,Cherokee,Paulding and Douglas counties.

We have 2 plants in Cobb.Wyckoff(where I work)gets water from Lake Allatoona.
Quarles pulls water from the Chattahoochie.

Right now both plants combined are pumping about 100,000,000 gallons per day.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2010)

What happened to "All Night!"?  I drivel, therefore I am.  Just poured another cup!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> What happened to "All Night!"?  I drivel, therefore I am.  Just poured another cup!!!



I told Mig what would happen when I started talking about where I work


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmmmm... that you DJ?


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2010)

Still up!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone seen my cup?  I think it ran off with coozy.


----------



## J-son30223 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm here too...lol.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

wake up


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

I up I up, it shore is bright n loud in here this mornen though


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I up I up, it shore is bright n loud in here this mornen though



Here let me turn the volume down....Wake up

oops sorry wrong direction wake up is that better


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Here let me turn the volume down....Wake up
> 
> oops sorry wrong direction wake up is that better



thats better I knew somethin was missin. Time for the 3S system to go into effect, feed up n go to work. heres the warning--I'll be back to check on the nonsense bout 11 lest they make me get a driveler password


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats better I knew somethin was missin. Time for the 3S system to go into effect, feed up n go to work. heres the warning--I'll be back to check on the nonsense bout 11 lest they make me get a driveler password



they will send it w/ your S&S password as well


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> they will send it w/ your S&S password as well



caint get one, and I even tried to trade the beer can raft and kegger party barge


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Mornin' jm, and Hankus!!! hows y'all durin this mornin?
I am searchin for a big cup of coffeeeeeeee


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' jm, and Hankus!!! hows y'all durin this mornin?
> I am searchin for a big cup of coffeeeeeeee



First pot brewed and ready to  go....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> caint get one, and I even tried to trade the beer can raft and kegger party barge



Me either...I keep getting into trouble w/ da mods especially those under cover ones...they sneaky


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> First pot brewed and ready to  go....



Got me a Keurig so I go pod to pod. drinking some Sumatran Blend extra bold nice and strong


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

howdy kaintuck


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Got me a Keurig so I go pod to pod. drinking some Sumatran Blend extra bold nice and strong



You drinking what? You fooofoooo coffee,get some real stuff add an extra scoop makes it just right


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Me either...I keep getting into trouble w/ da mods especially those under cover ones...they sneaky



gotta watch the Ninja Mods.....they materialize out of thin air


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck



thought you was leaving


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You drinking what? You fooofoooo coffee,get some real stuff add an extra scoop makes it just right



folgers or whatever's hot n caffenated


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck


MORNIN Brother Hankus


jmfauver said:


> You drinking what? You fooofoooo coffee,get some real stuff add an extra scoop makes it just right



The stuff I am drinkin right now could peel the paint off of a battleship


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

I figured out how to get my S&S password....Average 90 posts in the drivelers for the next 73 drivelers and I finally get to 8k.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> thought you was leaving



postin n eatin I'll leave son enuff


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I figured out how to get my S&S password....Average 90 posts in the drivelers for the next 73 drivelers and I finally get to 8k.....



weeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllll that aint nuthin


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> MORNIN Brother Hankus
> 
> 
> The stuff I am drinkin right now could peel the paint off of a battleship



I been on an aircraft carrier,I know  seen how we made the coffee....and it would do a great job cleaning the grill after cooking all day on it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> postin n eatin I'll leave son enuff



Ya ain't gone yet 



Hankus said:


> weeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllll that aint nuthin



I figure if I can get more ( been getting near 100 per recently) it will go faster.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> postin n eatin I'll leave son enuff



don't spill any coffee on the keyboard, ifn' you do......rhbama knows what to do to clean it up


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> don't spill any coffee on the keyboard, ifn' you do......rhbama knows what to do to clean it up



I see it almost every day, or tea or soda....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I see it almost every day, or tea or soda....



tends to cause run on words and repeated letters


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I see it almost every day, or tea or soda....



I hear a Chocolate Martini really gums the keyboard up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> tends to cause run on words and repeated letters



I like it when someone says the keyboard don't work,you go out pick it up and the liquid spills into  your lap that is when I


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear Chocolate Martini's really gums the keyboard up.



I will let you know once I get his to fix....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Mornin folks.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.



Mornin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear a Chocolate Martini really gums the keyboard up.





jmfauver said:


> I will let you know once I get his to fix....



It's boxed up and sitting in the living room floor. Bubbette is gonna mail it for me today.

Got my cup of "wake up call- extra bold" coffee. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

off to the big house....... Y'all have a good day. Talk atcha later.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's boxed up and sitting in the living room floor. Bubbette is gonna mail it for me today.
> 
> Got my cup of "wake up call- extra bold" coffee. This stuff is awesome!



fixin to get to work....gonna have a 2 bagger brewin'


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> off to the big house....... Y'all have a good day. Talk atcha later.



Have a good day.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.



morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> fixin to get to work....gonna have a 2 bagger brewin'



attaboy, Timmay!!!!
Guess i better go too. Got a new piece of hardware i'm trying out today. Hope i remember how it works....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's boxed up and sitting in the living room floor. Bubbette is gonna mail it for me today.
> 
> Got my cup of "wake up call- extra bold" coffee. This stuff is awesome!



cool,maybe I will get it by the weekend ,then I can fix it and get it back to ya....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Good morning!



Hankus said:


> been on beer n rum.   thought it mite me sound like a rednek pirate but it ain werkin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are not cheap.....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> you just never got to the Peacock level of screechin..



Peahen!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning



Mornin.



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin trouble.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin trouble.



Who me?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Morning



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin trouble.



Need more coffee


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)

Mornin folks!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who me?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang,where'd all these posts come from?

Vampire in Brooklyn and Home of the brave are showing on hulu


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!!!!



Mornin.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!!!!



Morning



Jeff Raines said:


> Dang,where'd all these posts come from?
> 
> Vampire in Brooklyn and Home of the brave are showing on hulu




You been sleeping again ain't ya


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.....It is very rare that I even doze off on the job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who me?


 
Never heard a Peahen say that before...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Need more coffee



Hey Mike!



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!!!!



I made the poppers.....and they were good!

And good morning!



Jeff Raines said:


> Dang,where'd all these posts come from?
> 
> Vampire in Brooklyn and Home of the brave are showing on hulu



Hey Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!



Goood mornin Heather


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never heard a Peahen say that before...



How much experience have you had with a Peahen?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Mike!



How ya doing?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning



Howdy Jim. 

Navy?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nope.....It is very rare that I even doze off on the job.



That why you missed all the posts


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdy Jim.
> 
> Navy?




Morning....Yup 89-93 USS Nimitz,Cag 9 VA-165 " Boomers"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How much experience have you had with a Peahen?


 
Ummm,,,,,,,no comment.



MoonPie said:


> Howdy Jim.
> 
> Navy?


 


jmfauver said:


> Morning....Yup 89-93 USS Nimitz,Cag 9 VA-165 " Boomers"


 
He was talking about the beans. Navy + Boomers = Navy Beans..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,no comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one day you will learn not to mess w/ me


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,no comment.







jmfauver said:


> one day you will learn not to mess w/ me



Are you trying to threaten my Mexican?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> one day you will learn not to mess w/ me


 
Shush it Hacker..



OutFishHim said:


> Are you trying to threaten my Mexican?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you trying to threaten my Mexican?



Nope..I am mearly stating facts....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Hacker..



That is MR.Hacker to you or should I buy that new motor Home on the S&S under your name?I mean it is only $8k over list price.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nope..I am mearly staying slack....


 
Fixed it for ya' 




jmfauver said:


> That is MR.Hacker to you or should I buy that new motor Home on the S&S under your name?I mean it is only $8k over list price.....


 
You want it or not? If not, move on and stop your whining...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer my tent...gets me closer to the wildlife


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I prefer my tent...gets me closer to the wildlife


 
Well, it does have a more pliable wall,,,,,,,,,,,for needed expansion after those Naval Bean episodes...

OK, gotta head out. Later OFH, Later Boomer..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it does have a more pliable wall,,,,,,,,,,,for needed expansion after those Naval Bean episodes...
> 
> OK, gotta head out. Later OFH, Later Boomer..



I'll save some for FPG


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was talking about the beans. Navy + Boomers = Navy Beans..



Hittin the think drink (coffee) hard MC, cause the comments are gettin good.  Navy + Boomers = Navy Beans......... WOW


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hittin the think drink (coffee) hard MC, cause the comments are gettin good.  Navy + Boomers = Navy Beans......... WOW



not you tooooooo.... time to start breaking friendship requests


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> not you tooooooo.... time to start breaking friendship requests



that's been going round alot lately


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> that's been going round alot lately



Only for those who get banned ...or those who irritate me too much guess I need to review my list ( no I sound like Santa Clause)


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Only for those who get banned ...or those who irritate me too much guess I need to review my list ( no I sound like Santa Clause)



I try to irritate a lot a people, only a little.  So we good?????


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya'll need to get a room.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

Whats up OFH ? Long time no see.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

mornin dridridriiiiiivelers...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I try to irritate a lot a people, only a little.  So we good?????



Yup



OutFishHim said:


> Ya'll need to get a room.......



Jealous?


----------



## Swede (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi.


Is it over yet??


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Is it over yet??



...I hope so


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Is it over yet??



Is what over yet ?


----------



## Swede (Jul 13, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...I hope so



Howdy dawg How are things in da woods??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

Mornin.....................


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.....................



Mornin ma'am.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin ma'am.....




How's the packing going, girlie?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Is it over yet??





Swede said:


> Howdy dawg How are things in da woods??





Keebs said:


> Mornin.....................



good merning good merning good merning!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good merning good merning good merning!



Yo! BB how goes it?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I will let you know once I get his to fix....



I'll be leavin' the house in about 30 min to run errands. Mailin' his puter is one of my errands.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> don't spill any coffee on the keyboard, ifn' you do......rhbama knows what to do to clean it up



Yep! Send it to JMFauver. He'll fix it good as new! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear a Chocolate Martini really gums the keyboard up.



I represent that remark!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yo! BB how goes it?



It be shakin...how's Uze?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'll be leavin' the house in about 30 min to run errands. Mailin' his puter is one of my errands.
> Yep! Send it to JMFauver. He'll fix it good as new!
> I represent that remark!


Hey Bubbette, tell Ali congrats on da Dodge!!   
(And tell her the cybermoms says "NO TEXTING WHILE DRIVING OR ELSE!!!")




boneboy96 said:


> It be shakin...how's Uze?



'bout the same here..................


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whats up OFH ? Long time no see.



Hey Neil?  Are you in my bushes again?



jmfauver said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous?



Ummmmm......not really...



Swede said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Is it over yet??



It's not over until 60Grit says it's over....



Keebs said:


> Mornin.....................



Morning SweetSista!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How's the packing going, girlie?


It's going a little slow until I feel better. How are you feeling hunny?



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Neil?  Are you in my bushes again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin lady.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's going a little slow until I feel better. How are you feeling hunny?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin lady.....



Morning!  How did your disaster turn out?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Neil?  Are you in my bushes again?
> 
> :




Man...I try my best to get all camoed up but busted again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning!  How did your disaster turn out?



It reminded me of Brittney Spears disaster.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bubbette, tell Ali congrats on da Dodge!!
> (And tell her the cybermoms says "NO TEXTING WHILE DRIVING OR ELSE!!!")
> 
> 
> ...



Later on when I get to work, I'll send ya a preview of a little surprise that's going to rock Woody's down to it's foundation!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Later on when I get to work, I'll send ya a preview of a little surprise that's going to rock Woody's down to it's foundation!



S&S will be open and I get first dibs on all great deals.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yep! Send it to JMFauver. He'll fix it good as new!



I got the main part already...will see how it goes when it gets here....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man...I try my best to get all camoed up but busted again.



The nekkid guy in the chicken mask told on you.



YaraG. said:


> It reminded me of Brittney Spears disaster.



Oh no!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ummmmm......not really...



you sure are being mean today ...


Oh and good morning yara , Keebs , bubette and BB


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bubbette, tell Ali congrats on da Dodge!!
> (And tell her the cybermoms says "NO TEXTING WHILE DRIVING OR ELSE!!!")



Will do. We've already had that conversation with the reminder that the car is in MY name which means I own it and can yank the keys away any time I feel like it.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, I gotta go pick up Mini Me's new car and get 2 new tires put on it. And I gotta put Bubba's puter in the mail to JM. At some point this week I gotta work. Didn't get much done yesterday with car shopping and may not get much done today with errands. Hope my boss doesn't figure out how far behind I am.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you sure are being mean today ...



How is today different from any other day?



Bubbette said:


> Will do. We've already had that conversation with the reminder that the car is in MY name which means I own it and can yank the keys away any time I feel like it.



Not to mention the $150 fine if you get caught!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/ba...t_reports.html

New York Yankees owner George Steinbrenner died, a high-placed source with the team told the Daily News.

Steinbrenner died around 6:30 a.m. Tuesday in Tampa, the source said.

Steinbrenner, who celebrated his 80th birthday on July 4, has been the owner of the Yankees since 1973.

The Yankees won 11 pennants and seven World Series titles during his tenure.
.... RIP


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning SweetSista!






YaraG. said:


> It's going a little slow until I feel better. How are you feeling hunny?
> Mornin lady.....


eh, I'm here, work is botherin me, won't go into it, but I'm more upset with myself more than anything........... 



boneboy96 said:


> Later on when I get to work, I'll send ya a preview of a little surprise that's going to rock Woody's down to it's foundation!


 I need a pick-me-up! 



jmfauver said:


> you sure are being mean today ...
> Oh and good morning yara , Keebs , bubette and BB


Mornin tiny! 



Bubbette said:


> Will do. We've already had that conversation with the reminder that the car is in MY name which means I own it and can yank the keys away any time I feel like it.


 good deal!!  Tell her you have the "WOW Mafiaosta" backin ya up too!! 



Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go pick up Mini Me's new car and get 2 new tires put on it. And I gotta put Bubba's puter in the mail to JM. At some point this week I gotta work. Didn't get much done yesterday with car shopping and may not get much done today with errands. Hope my boss doesn't figure out how far behind I am.



 YOU CAN DO IT!!!! 

ok, gotta go do ANOTHER chore I've hardly done before, wish me luck!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

Gotta go get some real work done. 

Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

Y'all ever try the Kettle Brand Honey Dijon potato chips?

It's hard to stop eating them


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin tiny!







OutFishHim said:


> How is today different from any other day?



Good point...maybe the venom is a little more potent today


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good point...maybe the venom is a little more potent today



Maybe you are just more *sensitive* today?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you sure are being mean today ...
> 
> 
> Oh and good morning yara , Keebs , bubette and BB


mornin...


Keebs said:


> eh, I'm here, work is botherin me, won't go into it, but I'm more upset with myself more than anything...........
> 
> 
> I need a pick-me-up!
> ...



I could come over and tickle ya pink


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe you are just more *sensitive* today?



Sensative ...see uh  you made me cry now...ya big meany


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin...



feeling any better today?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> feeling any better today?



Noooooooo did ya hear... George Steinbrenner died this mornin. I'm sore, achy, cranky, and lonely.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

so I guess I cared everyone any...co-worker must be right I must be 
1/3 knuckledragger
1/3 old dog
1/3 silver back gorilla....

That is a scary combo


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Noooooooo did ya hear... George Steinbrenner died this mornin. I'm sore, achy, cranky, and lonely.



sorry to hear that,I know he died ( I am an O's fan)....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sensative ...see uh  you made me cry now...ya big meany



Awwww.....poor Boomer.........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They are not cheap.....



I got a beercan raft and a kegger party barge  trade 



Swede said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Is it over yet??



Is it ever over



YaraG. said:


> I could come over and tickle ya pink



DARE YA


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Awwww.....poor Boomer.........



you hurt my feeling and i thought you  me....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 13, 2010)

Da weekend is here!!!!!!!for me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Da weekend is here!!!!!!!for me



Go ahead and rub salt in the wound.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> sorry to hear that,I know he died ( *I am an O's fan).*...



It's ok we can't all be perfect


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Da weekend is here!!!!!!!for me



I wish

here have one on me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's ok we can't all be perfect



naw jus you


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw jus you



Not me silly boy.... NY Yankees!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

no reply to the tickle dare I see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

Yawn, stretch, scratch...  Mornin ya'll!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not me silly boy.... NY Yankees!!



easy on the Y word it got one driveler run to an early demise


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch...  Mornin ya'll!!



mornen feller and I still aint sure bout the date


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's ok we can't all be perfect



Who wants to be perfect...I just want my teams to play hard,if they lose so be it,but them O's stink right now


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no reply to the tickle dare I see


 quit startin trouble!


Hankus said:


> easy on the Y word it got one driveler run to an early demise


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch...  Mornin ya'll!!



quachers how is ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Who wants to be perfect...I just want my teams to play hard,if they lose so be it,but them O's stink right now



Ok puuurfect is a strong word to use but I get a little excited when talking about my boys.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> quit startin trouble!



fine I will if you will


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh Lawd. I see reponinjadood done started a poll cause he's on a quest for the best bow. 

I guess he's giving up his PSE/Mathews for a Bear/Hoyt model now.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got a beercan raft and a kegger party barge  trade



I already have a bass boat....what else ya got?



jmfauver said:


> you hurt my feeling and i thought you  me....



I hurt ONE feeling and you are going to boo-hoo over it?!?!?



Jeff Raines said:


> Da weekend is here!!!!!!!for me



Woo-hoo!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch...  Mornin ya'll!!



Morning QuackerBaby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen feller and I still aint sure bout the date




You should be able to come over for the day if nothing else??




YaraG. said:


> quit startin trouble!



Hiya gal!!




jmfauver said:


> quachers how is ya





Whut up Mike??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine I will if you will



I am NOT!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should be able to come over for the day if nothing else??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heya Mill how are ya feelin today??? Coozie home yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should be able to come over for the day if nothing else??



should be able, but my life has a way of implodin when I plan much


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heya Mill how are ya feelin today??? Coozie home yet?



Coozie was lookin real homesick in those sewer department photos.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I already have a bass boat....what else ya got?



I got nuttin


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ok puuurfect is a strong word to use but I get a little excited when talking about my boys.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut up Mike??



How ya doing?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am NOT!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Lawd. I see reponinjadood done started a poll cause he's on a quest for the best bow.
> 
> I guess he's giving up his PSE/Mathews for a Bear/Hoyt model now.




Hey Tbug, seen any tar balls lately??




OutFishHim said:


> I already have a bass boat....what else ya got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well helloooooooo there gal!!




YaraG. said:


> Heya Mill how are ya feelin today??? Coozie home yet?





Doing great, got the day off, fixing to head to town with the wife and eat some dinner.

Don't have a clue where Cooz is???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Tbug, seen any tar balls lately??
> 
> Well helloooooooo there gal!!
> 
> ...



I got another song for coozie...." Coozie come back"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm out


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Coozie was lookin real homesick in those sewer department photos.


Don't know whatcha talkin bout....


Hankus said:


>










Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Tbug, seen any tar balls lately??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could ya not know where your son is?!?!? Bad daddy!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Tbug, seen any tar balls lately??



Come to think of it I saw a few wash up earlier today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't know whatcha talkin bout....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cooz is a grown man, I can't do nuttin with him!!




Sterlo58 said:


> Come to think of it I saw a few wash up earlier today.




Dang things are EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey everyone!!! I'm tired already!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! I'm tired already!!!



Sup girl...I know what you mean.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sup girl...I know what you mean.



Is it bed time yet???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooz is a grown man, I can't do nuttin with him!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you've created a monster!!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! I'm tired already!!!



OOoooooo I love your avatar!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OOoooooo I love your avatar!!!



Thank you!!! That was Carter's first walk on the beach.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!!! That was Carter's first walk on the beach.



I bet he had a blast!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet he had a blast!!



He did! He kept wanting to run straight to the water.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!!! That was Carter's first walk on the beach.



Awesome pic. 

Well back on the road again. Later folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He did! He kept wanting to run straight to the water.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!!! That was Carter's first walk on the beach.



Aweeeee look at those yummy legs!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome pic.
> 
> Well back on the road again. Later folks.



Thanks! 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



We couldn't even let him get in it. Doctor says ocean water carries a lot of bacteria that a baby's immune system can't fight. Who knew?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2010)

Later guys, got to carry the wife out for dinner and then to the most hated place in the world... WalMart.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Aweeeee look at those yummy legs!!!



 They are pretty good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch...  Mornin ya'll!!


Hiya Quackbaby! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! I'm tired already!!!



 Hey sista, LOOOVE the avatar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista, LOOOVE the avatar!!!!!!!!!!



Hey!!! Thank you!


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

I see you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

slip said:


>






YaraG. said:


> I see you!!!



Well Snap, thought I was camo'd up pretty good today! 
I see Troy too!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well Snap, thought I was camo'd up pretty good today!
> I see Troy too!!!



See my avatar..... he is being a big baby today. Wanna  him for me mama Keebs???


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> See my avatar..... he is being a big baby today. Wanna  him for me mama Keebs???



awwww....you should make your elders cry!


meanie.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

slip said:


> awwww....you should make your elders cry!
> 
> 
> meanie.



Not moi!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> See my avatar..... he is being a big baby today. Wanna  him for me mama Keebs???




That was yesterday goof...but Keebs can still spank me..thank you ma'am can I have another


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> See my avatar..... he is being a big baby today. Wanna  him for me mama Keebs???


He'd like it too much, I'm afraid............... 



slip said:


> awwww....you *should* make your elders cry!
> 
> 
> meanie.


  skipped grammar/english class again today, huh??  




TGattis said:


> That was yesterday goof...but Keebs can still spank me..thank you ma'am can I have another



like I said...................


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He'd like it too much, I'm afraid...............
> 
> 
> skipped grammar/english class again today, huh??
> ...



errrr


opps.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Jul 13, 2010)

let me add my 2 cents....ok, I did now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

slip said:


> errrr
> 
> 
> opps.


 
How you doin today, Moppett?? 



Armyhunter17 said:


> let me add my 2 cents....ok, I did now.



here, ya need some change for that .................


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

hello is anyone there?


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

Armyhunter17 said:


> let me add my 2 cents....ok, I did now.


with tax that'll be 3 cents please.


Keebs said:


> How you doin today, Moppett??



good

you?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hello is anyone there?


well snap, I WUZ there, but now I'm here!! 



slip said:


> with tax that'll be 3 cents please.
> 
> 
> good
> ...



Better........... 
just got a soaker come down, no thunder just a sudden shower then *poof* it was gone!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Boo.... afternoon drive by....... how is y'all today?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Boo.... afternoon drive by....... how is y'all today?



Hey darlin', how's your day going?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey darlin', how's your day going?



going well.....trying to wind things down a bit here at the Big House. How are you doing Peach Blossom???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well snap, I WUZ there, but now I'm here!!
> 
> :



but now your here



Slip how ya been doing?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Better...........
> just got a soaker come down, no thunder just a sudden shower then *poof* it was gone!



We didn't get nuthin? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Boo.... afternoon drive by....... how is y'all today?



What's with your hair???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> going well.....trying to wind things down a bit here at the Big House. How are you doing Peach Blossom???


gettin better & better! 



jmfauver said:


> but now your here
> Slip how ya been doing?


Yeah I iz! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We didn't get nuthin?
> 
> 
> 
> What's with your hair???



 I think it was just on this building & the pool!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> gettin better & better!
> 
> 
> Yeah I iz!
> ...



ther u iz

hey SGG


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)

Who wants FREE BBQ?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think it was just on this building & the pool!



  



jmfauver said:


> hey SGG



Hey!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who wants FREE BBQ?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!



There ain't nothing that's actually free!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> There ain't nothing that's actually free!!!!!



So if i cooked 5lbs of bbq and gave it to you, would it not be free to you?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So if i cooked 5lbs of bbq and gave it to you, would it not be free to you?



Yes it would... but then I'd feel bad about taking something from you for free. So then I'd try to pay you for it.....

But I'll take 5lbs of bbq!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who wants FREE BBQ?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Did I tell ya ..... I wuv youuuuuuuu.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes it would... but then I'd feel bad about taking something from you for free. So then I'd try to pay you for it.....
> 
> But I'll take 5lbs of bbq!!!!



It'll cost ya!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It'll cost ya!



  
How much???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Did I tell ya ..... I wuv youuuuuuuu.



Not sure i can give a jersey girl bbq... she might not appreciate it as much as a south georgia girl...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How much???



if yall didnt live way down yonder i would give ya some bbq fo real!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who wants FREE BBQ?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!



HOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO MMMMMEEEEEEEEEmemememememe....pick me pick me


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> if yall didnt live way down yonder i would give ya some bbq fo real!



But.....


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who wants FREE BBQ?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!



Somethin Spicy?!?!??!?!?!?!??????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure i can give a jersey girl bbq... she might not appreciate it as much as a south georgia girl...



Look Matty "1 shirt" you give me free bbq or I'll tell the state of NJ about you and a certain hay bale. Comprendes mijo?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> if yall didnt live way down yonder i would give ya some bbq fo real!



Ya big meany...Of course I am coming up on the 26th,you can bring me some with the BBQ sauce....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look Matty "1 shirt" you give me free bbq or I'll tell the state of NJ about you and a certain hay bale. Comprendes mijo?



you can't prove it...Besides I have been to NJ and some folks would think a hay bale is an upgrade


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Somethin Spicy?!?!??!?!?!?!??????



hey moon pie...hows the afternoon looking?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you can't prove it...Besides I have been to NJ and some folks would think a hay bale is an upgrade



I've seen pics ..... ppffftttt!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey moon pie...hows the afternoon looking?



Well, I get a little skeerd when the Boss starts talkin BBQ. Skeerd cause the hunger starts, and know I'll probly never get a taste. 

Did enjoy a mater sammich... mater (home grown an sloppy good), deer, katsup, mayo.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> if yall didnt live way down yonder i would give ya some bbq fo real!



What about me.......or am I *too* close.......

In fact, just leave in on the front step when you leave your stawking shift.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> There ain't nothing that's actually free!!!!!



You'd be suprised around here



BBQBOSS said:


> It'll cost ya!



Imagine that



BTW.......Hi


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You'd be suprised around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey you!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What about me.......or am I *too* close.......
> 
> In fact, just leave in on the front step when you leave your stawking shift.



Speakin of...I think I know where Quack's cheeken mask wound up..


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> if yall didnt live way down yonder i would give ya some bbq fo real!





OutFishHim said:


> What about me.......or am I *too* close.......
> 
> In fact, just leave in on the front step when you leave your stawking shift.



So can livin close can go two ways OFH??????  I heard close can be too close, and then again far can be too far.  That where the kids are right now (HERE WITH US!!!!!!)  and other times,  when theyr home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey you!



Hey yourself



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
> Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?



Afternoon Robert..I hope y'all are stayin out of the heat. It's a brutal 70 degrees here in the hotel in Jackson Ms.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Speakin of...I think I know where Quack's cheeken mask wound up..



I think he just leaves one here, so he doesn't forget it....



MoonPie said:


> So can livin close can go two ways OFH??????  I heard close can be too close, and then again far can be too far.  That where the kids are right now (HERE WITH US!!!!!!)  and other times,  when theyr home.



I'm not sure how to answer that when it comes to my Matty....



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
> Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?



Why don't you just fill that thing in with dirt....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Robert..I hope y'all are stayin out of the heat. It's a brutal 70 degrees here in the hotel in Jackson Ms.



About 92 degree's, humidity so thick you can cut it with a knife, clouds of gnats flying in your ears and up your nose, and waiting on the afternoon t'storm to turn the misery here up a notch. 

What part of Jackson are you in? I love that town! Went to Perfusion School there and still go visit occasionally. You oughta look up "the Crawfish Hole" and go eat supper there. Low Country boil and you tell them how much crawfish, sausage, corn, and taters you want and they throw it in a bucket for you.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
> Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?



Far as I know we all doin real good!!!!!!!! 

Hope your the only one scheduled for koi pond patrol.   No big fish eatin bird, I hope.  I had experiance... (not a good one).


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've seen pics ..... ppffftttt!



Pictures,ya say ya saw them...prove it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
> Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?



Hey rhbama.....You going  swimming again


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think he just leaves one here, so he doesn't forget it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think my fish would like that. 
When does the new stawking schedule come out? I gotta swap some weekends.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey yourself
> 
> 
> 
> It's a brutal 70 degrees here in the hotel in Jackson Ms.



Better get outside and warm up.  70 degrees is just not a fittin temp


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> About 92 degree's, humidity so thick you can cut it with a knife, clouds of gnats flying in your ears and up your nose, and waiting on the afternoon t'storm to turn the misery here up a notch.
> 
> What part of Jackson are you in? I love that town! Went to Perfusion School there and still go visit occasionally. You oughta look up "the Crawfish Hole" and go eat supper there. Low Country boil and you tell them how much crawfish, sausage, corn, and taters you want and they throw it in a bucket for you.



Thanks for the info, I will look it up and go there tonight. I am staying in town right by the collesium.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Far as I know we all doin real good!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope your the only one scheduled for koi pond patrol.   No big fish eatin bird, I hope.  I had experiance... (not a good one).


Yes, i had a battle with a Blue Heron before. He killed quite a few fish and ate some smaller ones. He didn't like pellet guns. 


jmfauver said:


> Pictures,ya say ya saw them...prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if things go badly from the start. If you can stay on your feet while sliding from the shallow to deep end you'll be okay.
Puter is on its way to you. Post Office said prolly Thursday or Friday to get to you.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, i had a battle with a Blue Heron before. He killed quite a few fish and ate some smaller ones. He didn't like pellet guns.
> 
> Only if things go badly from the start. If you can stay on your feet while sliding from the shallow to deep end you'll be okay.
> Puter is on its way to you. Post Office said prolly Thursday or Friday to get to you.



Thanks,then I will post the pictures of the mess,fix it and send it back......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
> Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?


You sound exhausted..... you may have a cold one now.


jmfauver said:


> Pictures,ya say ya saw them...prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and how would ya like me to prove it???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Thanks for the info, I will look it up and go there tonight. I am staying in town right by the collesium.



Isn't the Coliseum off I-55 north of I-20? 
Your not far at all from the place i'm talking about. It's the Crawdad Hole on Lakeland Drive.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

dddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnngggggg


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You'd be suprised around here







rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Bobby, Moonpie, OFHbabe, Yara, SGG, and anybody else here!
> Long day at the Big House and got most of the honey-do's done except for koi pond patrol. How ya'll is?



Hey Robert!!! How you doing?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and how would ya like me to prove it???



You got a copy of the photo?That would prove it....besides like I said some in NJ would consider a hay bale an upgrade


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think my fish would like that.
> When does the new stawking schedule come out? I gotta swap some weekends.



And I'm sure they just love swimming with you....

Schedule is all screwed up.....  Just come whenever, but know there may be 5 or 6 others standing next to you....


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

Kids, wife, and grandkids callin.  Puter's for awhile.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Schedule is all screwed up.....  Just come whenever, but know there may be 5 or 6 others standing next to you....



I can borrow Doug's cheeken mask... See you later.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Isn't the Coliseum off I-55 north of I-20?
> Your not far at all from the place i'm talking about. It's the Crawdad Hole on Lakeland Drive.



Yep, I'm about a mile north of 20 right off of 55.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Kids, wife, and grandkids callin.  Puter's for awhile.



See ya later! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can borrow Doug's cheeken mask... See you later.



Woo-hoo!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You got a copy of the photo?That would prove it....besides like I said some in NJ would consider a hay bale an upgrade



When I first saw a bale of hEY ... you're gonna laugh.... I wanted to take a pic of it. Upgrade my behind! The pics are in a vault.... secured by FBI, CIA, NCIS, FEDS, ARMY, ETC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And I'm sure they just love swimming with you....
> 
> Schedule is all screwed up.....  Just come whenever, but know there may be 5 or 6 others standing next to you....


You and Bigfish going to the BLAST? Me and Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? plan to ride up there together early Saturday and meet everyone for b'fast. 


MoonPie said:


> Kids, wife, and grandkids callin.  Puter's for awhile.


have fun, MP! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep, I'm about a mile north of 20 right off of 55.


Just head up I-55N and follow your gps.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

hey all...just a quick fly-by!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You and Bigfish going to the BLAST? Me and Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? plan to ride up there together early Saturday and meet everyone for b'fast.



I *may* be working a booth at it.....Not 100% yet.  But if I am, I'll meet ya'll for breakfast!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> When I first saw a bale of hEY ... you're gonna laugh.... I wanted to take a pic of it. Upgrade my behind! The pics are in a vault.... secured by FBI, CIA, NCIS, FEDS, ARMY, ETC.


 
You makin fun of Matty's preferred mode of camping?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

Heaven's to Betsy, I walk away to write receipts & the room explodes!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hey YA'll!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heaven's to Betsy, I walk away to write receipts & the room explodes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey YA'll!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hey Ms. Purtyeyes..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I *may* be working a booth at it.....Not 100% yet.  But if I am, I'll meet ya'll for breakfast!


schweet!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You makin fun of Matty's preferred mode of camping?





Keebs said:


> Heaven's to Betsy, I walk away to write receipts & the room explodes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey YA'll!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, Hunnypot!
Hate to run but i gotta get some chores done! BBL!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Ooooohhhhhh....it' getting really dark outside.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ooooohhhhhh....it' getting really dark outside.....



It keeps getting dark here, then the sun comes back out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It keeps getting dark here, then the sun comes back out.


 
Happens every day huh?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It keeps getting dark here, then the sun comes back out.



Well it's gonna be really bright at my house soon so come on over.  

Just ordered over 1,000 yards of FLOURESCENT ORANGE 100% Merino wool yarn.     

Gonna make sure some of you folks are wam AND legal when season opens.  



I feel the laundry staring at me.  I hate doing laundry.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happens every day huh?



Yeah it does. And it's starting to get on my nerves. I'm going to start calling you SB again... cept this time it's going to mean SmartButt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You makin fun of Matty's preferred mode of camping?


 You should see the way I camp 


Keebs said:


> Heaven's to Betsy, I walk away to write receipts & the room explodes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey YA'll!!!!!!!!!!!!



evenin hunny


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's gonna be really bright at my house soon so come on over.
> 
> Just ordered over 1,000 yards of FLOURESCENT ORANGE 100% Merino wool yarn.
> 
> ...



Wow, it's gonna be bright for a while. I'm on the way. 

I know what you mean about the laundry... I'm letting my washer and dryer take a breather for a while today.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Wow, it's gonna be bright for a while. I'm on the way.
> 
> I know what you mean about the laundry... I'm letting my washer and dryer take a breather for a while today.



Taking a breather from the laundry around this place gets you way in over your head.  There have been days I've just wanted to take everything to the laundry mat and have it over and done with in two hours.  But then I start remembering where all of our laundry mats are and figure I'll just do it at home.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Taking a breather from the laundry around this place gets you way in over your head.  There have been days I've just wanted to take everything to the laundry mat and have it over and done with in two hours.  But then I start remembering where all of our laundry mats are and figure I'll just do it at home.



I don't know where all these clothes come from. I've been doing laundry all day and there's still more in there. Our laundry mats are located in the same types of areas it seems.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.



Afternoon!!! Like the avatar.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Afternoon!!! Like the avatar.



Thanks....yeah...brings back memories...

Only a few folks can pull off the shorts/boots look. I'm not one of em.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's gonna be really bright at my house soon so come on over.
> 
> Just ordered over 1,000 yards of FLOURESCENT ORANGE 100% Merino wool yarn.
> 
> ...



Whoa!  That's a lot! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know where all these clothes come from. I've been doing laundry all day and there's still more in there. Our laundry mats are located in the same types of areas it seems.



No kidding!  I hate winter laundry when there are more layers to wash...dang sweatshirts and jeans!



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.



Hawt dawg!  You looking mighty fine in that avatar there!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Taking a breather from the laundry around this place gets you way in over your head.  There have been days I've just wanted to take everything to the laundry mat and have it over and done with in two hours.  But then I start remembering where all of our laundry mats are and figure I'll just do it at home.



The laundry mat in my town is a very scary place. 

I would rather beat them on a rock and rinse in the creek. 

Well maybe not.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> The laundry mat in my town is a very scary place.
> 
> I would rather beat them on a rock and rinse in the creek.
> 
> Well maybe not.



I would just buy new clothes....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks....yeah...brings back memories...
> 
> Only a few folks can pull off the shorts/boots look. I'm not one of em.



I see you got new shingles on your roof.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks....yeah...brings back memories...
> 
> Only a few folks can pull off the shorts/boots look. I'm not one of em.



I can remember many times growing up my Dad would take me places wearing cut off jeans with his boots. Embarrassed me so bad. Or when he used to go skiing and would just roll his pants legs up instead of putting on his cut off shorts.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Whoa!  That's a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how I roll..

Afternoon sweetie.



Sterlo58 said:


> I see you got new shingles on your roof.



Yeah..only paid a dollar for it too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can remember many times growing up my Dad would take me places wearing cut off jeans with his boots. Embarrassed me so bad. Or when he used to go skiing and would just roll his pants legs up instead of putting on his cut off shorts.



Yeah..and pasty white legs contrast so nicely with blue denim jorts.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would just buy new clothes....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah..and pasty white legs contrast so nicely with blue denim jorts.



Ain't that the truth.  Now I gotta call my Dad and find out if he still dresses like that.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would just buy new clothes....



I had a roommate once that did that...she had piles and piles of clothes on her floor that she would simply not wash.  Then friday afternoon, she would go buy new clothes for the weekend...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I had a roommate once that did that...she had piles and piles of clothes on her floor that she would simply not wash.  Then friday afternoon, she would go buy new clothes for the weekend...



She must have had loads of cash. Can you PM her phone number.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I had a roommate once that did that...she had piles and piles of clothes on her floor that she would simply not wash.  Then friday afternoon, she would go buy new clothes for the weekend...



Doug has a cousin kinda like that. He would wash all his clothes except his socks. He only wore socks one time, then go buy new ones for the week. He said there was something about brand new socks.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> She must have had loads of cash. Can you PM her phone number.



I would not do that to you....she's anti-gun.....ask the Mexican about her.......


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doug has a cousin kinda like that. He would wash all his clothes except his socks. He only wore socks one time, then go buy new ones for the week. He said there was something about brand new socks.






Alright........grilled steak and shrimp, baked potatoes, salad and honey toasted croissants are calling to be cooked.........


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright........grilled steak and shrimp, baked potatoes, salad and honey toasted croissants are calling to be cooked.........



I'm getting krystals...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright........grilled steak and shrimp, baked potatoes, salad and honey toasted croissants are calling to be cooked.........



What time should I be there??? 

Bye! You have a good one!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You sound exhausted..... you may have a cold one now.



thanks fer permission



Seth carter said:


> dddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnngggggg



thought they mita hada banded ya



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.



aternoon SW



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What time should I be there???



anytime ya wants



To the rest


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Evenin Hankus.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 13, 2010)

Afternoon Folks

I think I'm almost use to this daywalking stuff again, but I still don't like it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Hankus.



yep the place looks dead though
rekon I'll lurk around a while, go to town and log back in later to see wat up


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm almost use to this daywalking stuff again, but I still don't like it.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm almost use to this daywalking stuff again, but I still don't like it.



Evenin Doug.



Hankus said:


> yep the place looks dead though
> rekon I'll lurk around a while, go to town and log back in later to see wat up



Yeah...I ain't gonna hang around long either. It's been a bummer day.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



What up Beerkus

I heard you pops is havin fun with his Uncle D-Rail up there on the flight line...Tell him I said whats up and I'm sorry.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm almost use to this daywalking stuff again, but I still don't like it.



Who let you outta your cage??? 

Like my avatar???


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I ain't gonna hang around long either. It's been a bummer day.


What up SW

Well folks bout time for me to lock up and head south. Ya'll have a good one.

Someone tell HT I said Duh, he'll know what I mean.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who let you outta your cage???
> 
> Like my avatar???



Aint you gots things to be doing

Keep dreaming


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

what up mista fresh....long time no...talk?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint you gots things to be doing
> 
> Keep dreaming



Yes!!!!!!

I thought dreams can come true!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

My lazy butt just killed half of my fish in the koi pond. Pump was clogged yesterday but i just turned it off and thought they'd be fine overnight. 
I just scooped out four 8 year old koi and my pumpkinseed bream.
I'm such an idjit.
gotta go clean up the crime scene.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2010)

To all concerned about the Swap and Sell. 

It is not open yet. When it does, you will NOT need a password to participate.


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My lazy butt just killed half of my fish in the koi pond. Pump was clogged yesterday but i just turned it off and thought they'd be fine overnight.
> I just scooped out four 8 year old koi and my pumpkinseed bream.
> I'm such an idjit.
> gotta go clean up the crime scene.....



they startin to stink yet? if not...
fry em up?


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all concerned about the Swap and Sell.
> 
> It is not open yet. When it does, you will NOT need a password to participate.





how you been Nick?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all concerned about the Swap and Sell.
> 
> It is not open yet. When it does, you will NOT need a password to participate.


If your having to post that, i guess Miguels thread has reached Gillnet status. 
Sorry Nic. How many PM's have you gotten requesting a password? 


slip said:


> they startin to stink yet? if not...
> fry em up?


I couldn't eat Andy, Barney, Floyd, and Luther! 
Besides, they ARE stanky!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Even Drivelers.......


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 13, 2010)

slip said:


> what up mista fresh....long time no...talk?


What up homeyIt has been a while



rhbama3 said:


> My lazy butt just killed half of my fish in the koi pond. Pump was clogged yesterday but i just turned it off and thought they'd be fine overnight.
> I just scooped out four 8 year old koi and my pumpkinseed bream.
> I'm such an idjit.
> gotta go clean up the crime scene.....




Howdy Bama, hope everything else is good with you and yurens.



Nicodemus said:


> To all concerned about the Swap and Sell.
> 
> It is not open yet. When it does, you will NOT need a password to participate.


Evning Sir.





I'm gone folks.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Even Drivelers.......



Hi


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Even Drivelers.......



HI, Bye


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Even Drivelers.......



hey there stranger...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Even Drivelers.......



Hey der Elaine....Uh, uh....I mean Wander!

How you been?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Have ya'll been staying outta touble while I have been away....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Have ya'll been staying outta touble while I have been away....



Depends on who you ask!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Have ya'll been staying outta touble while I have been away....



Tryin too but it seems to find me

How've you been?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

I plead the 5th!     Anyone wanna buy a S&S password?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Even Drivelers.......



Evenin southwoodshunter.  Pleased to make your acquaintance


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I plead the 5th!     Anyone wanna buy a S&S password?



Pretty sure Nicodemus is wanting one. You oughta PM him while he's in a good mood.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Have ya'll been staying outta touble while I have been away....



Wander!!! 
you don't call, you don't write, I didn't think you wuvved us no more!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I plead the 5th!     Anyone wanna buy a S&S password?



I tried.

They sent me my cc info back?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Tryin too but it seems to find me
> 
> How've you been?


I didn't do it ... this time 
I have been good, just busy with some family things.



chuckb7718 said:


> Depends on who you ask!






boneboy96 said:


> hey there stranger...


 
Hey BB .. Did ya'll have a good 4th? 



dougefresh said:


> HI, Bye


Bye Douge.. enjoyed my visit with ya'll the other weekend. 


MoonPie said:


> Evenin southwoodshunter. Pleased to make your acquaintance


Evenin Moonpie.. Nice to meet ya also.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah...spent the weekend of the 4th alone at home with Maggie!      Had a very relaxing time!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Wander!!!
> you don't call, you don't write, I didn't think you wuvved us no more!


 
I still luv ya'll...  ya'll are my family.... 
found out last month that my brother has cancer & everything has been in a tailspin... 
I am so looking forward to the blast, and gettin to spend time with all my buds...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

All joking aside, Wanda....I hope you and yours have been doing well!

Good to see ya on here!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's gonna be really bright at my house soon so come on over.
> 
> Just ordered over 1,000 yards of FLOURESCENT ORANGE 100% Merino wool yarn.
> 
> Gonna make sure some of you folks are wam AND legal when season opens.



You do know that if you look at that color for too long, you will grow an immunity too it, and then see it just like the deer does!!!!!!!!!!  But you may save the lives of many a Georgia hunter.



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.



Got me w/ your new Avitar.  My Daddy'd be proud to look at it, if he were still with us.  You just brought me way back to my roots Sweets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I still luv ya'll...  ya'll are my family....
> found out last month that my brother has cancer & everything has been in a tailspin...
> I am so looking forward to the blast, and gettin to spend time with all my buds...


Hey Wanda, how are you doing tonight?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Wanda, how are you doing tonight?



If you would read back you would see she's fine...When are we gonna start deporting the illegal imigrants they have even snuck in here.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> All joking aside, Wanda....I hope you and yours have been doing well!
> 
> Good to see ya on here!


 
Thanks Chuck, just been busy & haven't been on much. 
just made my first trip to the farm I hunt this weekend, since the last day of deer season. 
didn't even go turkey hunting, was busy fishing instead 
Gotta go find some supper.. ya'll have a good night...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Wanda, how are you doing tonight?


 
Doing good, first night I have had free time to sit & get on the computer in a month. 
How are ya'll. Is Colin enjoying his summer?
Hope your MIL gets along ok also.. been thinking about ya.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My lazy butt just killed half of my fish in the koi pond. Pump was clogged yesterday but i just turned it off and thought they'd be fine overnight.
> I just scooped out four 8 year old koi and my pumpkinseed bream.
> I'm such an idjit.
> gotta go clean up the crime scene.....



Oh Man...  that's the worst.  Too bad but we all do it.  Just gota pick yourself up by the bootstraps, clean out the dead, and start fresh.  I learn these lessons every day.  Specially over the last couple 

The one good thing....  Ya won't need to worry bout them fish eatin birds today!!!!!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> If you would read back you would see she's fine...When are we gonna start deporting the illegal imigrants they have even snuck in here.


 
He has a green card & a bottle of creek water... so he can stay...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Doing good, first night I have had free time to sit & get on the computer in a month.
> How are ya'll. Is Colin enjoying his summer?
> Hope your MIL gets along ok also.. been thinking about ya.


 
Yeah, it's been interesting being a part time bachelor. Kids stayin home with me this week while she goes over to look after her mom.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I still luv ya'll...  ya'll are my family....
> found out last month that my brother has cancer & everything has been in a tailspin...



Not really part a the family.  Someday hope too be, but still can feel real bad about your brother.  Wonders do happen. I know they did for me, although it was fine odd here 50/50... but no matter what wonders happen every day, and I sincerely hope it will in his day.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> He has a green card & a bottle of creek water... so he can stay...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


 
What are you laughin at window licker?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you laughin at window licker?



But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Chuck, just been busy & haven't been on much.
> just made my first trip to the farm I hunt this weekend, since the last day of deer season.
> didn't even go turkey hunting, was busy fishing instead
> Gotta go find some supper.. ya'll have a good night...



Good!

That prolly did ya more good than ya know!
Thinkin of you and yours more than you may think!

Now....About supper....iffen ya don't want to cook, that 'Super Chinese Buffet' tastes pretty good!

Don't know what you 'Cordelites' think of it!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried.
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night



I think I heard something about that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night


 
But did you pay?



MoonPie said:


> boneboy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey boneboy, chuck, & Meguel. Doin good???????
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 13, 2010)

Poor Bubba. Now that he's finished the pond, he has to fix supper, put Allison's steering wheel cover on her new car, along with the seat covers. He's a busy man tonight.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I think I heard something about that!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> But did you pay?



No Sir....See I did learn something from you


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good!
> 
> That prolly did ya more good than ya know!
> Thinkin of you and yours more than you may think!
> ...


 
I like it, went one night, and got a to go plate.... cos I don't like to eat alone in a restaurant.. 
and it wasn't very good. but went the next week at lunch with my co worker.. and it was delicious.

I am having a smoked pork loin sandwich & some potato salad. and a mtn dew.. not real healthy..
 but what the heck... it's good...


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2010)

Mirrow mirrow on da wall

who is da biggest lunitic of dem all?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

Self! said:


> Mirrow mirrow on da wall
> 
> who is da biggest lunitic of dem all?



That's easy....It's Otis


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I like it, went one night, and got a to go plate.... cos I don't like to eat alone in a restaurant..
> and it wasn't very good. but went the next week at lunch with my co worker.. and it was delicious.
> 
> I am having a smoked pork loin sandwich & some potato salad. and a mtn dew.. not real healthy..
> but what the heck... it's good...



Hey miss wanda ,
Good to see you out amongst the drivlers. Sounds like a healthy supper to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Self! said:


> Mirrow mirrow on da wall
> 
> who is da biggest lunitic of dem all?


 
Well between my avatar and yours I think it's a toss up. However, I do know that Mr. Van Gogh got his from too much bad coffee. I think poor Mr. Quixote was just born that way...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I like it, went one night, and got a to go plate.... cos I don't like to eat alone in a restaurant..
> and it wasn't very good. but went the next week at lunch with my co worker.. and it was delicious.
> 
> I am having a smoked pork loin sandwich & some potato salad. and a mtn dew.. not real healthy..
> but what the heck... it's good...



Chinese not good old or cold!

Pork sammich sound pretty doggone good to me!

I'd tell a Mount and Do joke, but I'd prolly get another infraction!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Self! said:


> Mirrow mirrow on da wall
> 
> who is da biggest NITWIT of dem all?





Fixed that for ya!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well between my avatar and yours I think it's a toss up. However, I do know that Mr. Van Gogh got his from too much bad coffee. I think poor Mr. Quixote was just born that way...



I'll just say this.....Yours is much cooler!

I've tried over and over to identify all the faces with a new one on each attempt!

Prolly not cool to some to say, but that would be one awesome tattoo!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> I still luv ya'll...  ya'll are my family....
> found out last month that my brother has cancer & everything has been in a tailspin...
> I am so looking forward to the blast, and gettin to spend time with all my buds...



Sorry to hear about your brother. Cancer sux!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'll just say this.....Yours is much cooler!
> 
> I've tried over and over to identify all the faces with a new one on each attempt!
> 
> Prolly not cool to some to say, but that would be one awesome tattoo!


 

Well the demons are easy to pick out as well as his adversaries, but SecondSeason had to point Dulcinea out to me. I completely missed her. It would be an interesting Tat wouldn't it..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother. Cancer sux!



You absoloutley got that right!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well the demons are easy to pick out as well as his adversaries, but SecondSeason had to point Dulcinea out to me. I completely missed her. It would be an interesting Tat wouldn't it..



Yes it would!

It would also require someone with more "available" skin than I have!

Being scrawny has more limitations than most people think!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well the demons are easy to pick out as well as his adversaries, but SecondSeason had to point Dulcinea out to me. I completely missed her. It would be an interesting Tat wouldn't it..



It would also be a very interesting 'lesson' to me as I have no knowledge of the pic or what or who or why it represents what it does.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 13, 2010)

Evening Fly by ............

Howdy folks..  

I'll be back when I can sit a spell....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> It would also be a very interesting 'lesson' to me as I have no knowledge of the pic or what or who or why it represents what it does.


 
There are a myriad of movies made of Don Quixote. My most favorite though is "The Man of La Mancha" 1972 starring Peter O'Toole and Sophia Loren. 

If you like to read Miguel Cervantes is the author, the book is a two volume read and is titled "The Ingenious Hildalgo Don Quixote of La Mancha". Incredible story, and well worth the read as a classic piece of literature. circa 1605 and 1615.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 13, 2010)

Evening Drive-by, how are all my driveling friends today?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Fly by ............
> 
> Howdy folks..
> 
> I'll be back when I can sit a spell....



Well I'm just glad you buzzed the tower!

Good to see ya, Kim!
I'm outta here for the evening!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening Drive-by, how are all my driveling friends today?



Howdy, Duke!
Did you make a run to Phoebe today? I was looking out the winder and thought i saw one of your vehicles scream by.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Duke!
> Did you make a run to Phoebe today? I was looking out the winder and thought i saw one of your vehicles scream by.



That was me, young lady trying to have a youngin three months too soon.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yes it would!
> 
> It would also require someone with more "available" skin than I have!



I don't think Miguel would have to worry about that


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> That was me, young lady trying to have a youngin three months too soon.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are a myriad of movies made of Don Quixote. My most favorite though is "The Man of La Mancha" 1972 starring Peter O'Toole and Sophia Loren.
> 
> If you like to read Miguel Cervantes is the author, the book is a two volume read and is titled "The Ingenious Hildalgo Don Quixote of La Mancha". Incredible story, and well worth the read as a classic piece of literature. circa 1605 and 1615.



Hugh....I love to read!

Thank you.....I will check this out!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Have ya'll been staying outta touble while I have been away....



no



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Fly by ............
> 
> Howdy folks..
> 
> I'll be back when I can sit a spell....



auhite do jus that 



Sirduke said:


> Evening Drive-by, how are all my driveling friends today?



finer than a frogs hair split 3 ways


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 13, 2010)

Starting the second quarter of a 48 hour shift myself, then get a whole 24 off.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I don't think Miguel would have to worry about that



It ain't just Mig....Very few folks on here have the same dilemma as me when it comes to square inches of skin! Especially when in it comes to height vs width!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Starting the second quarter of a 48 hour shift myself, then get a whole 24 off.



I envy ya none


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I don't think Miguel would have to worry about that


 
I've lost 20 lbs. That's like half of one of you,,,,,,,,midget...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

its ded in hear


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its ded in hear



sorry, just finished off the sauteed blue crab claws and ate a plate of shrimp alfredo. Watching the Deadliest Catch tonight as well.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its ded in hear



Thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, just finished off the sauteed blue crab claws and ate a plate of shrimp alfredo. Watching the Deadliest Catch tonight as well.


Sorry to hear about your fish!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purtyeyes..


Hey darlin'! 



rhbama3 said:


> schweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowwy 'bout da fishes!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Ooooohhhhhh....it' getting really dark outside.....


Uuuuhhhh, it's called "night time".......... 



YaraG. said:


> evenin hunny


Evenin Yara!! 



Nicodemus said:


> To all concerned about the Swap and Sell.
> 
> It is not open yet. When it does, you will NOT need a password to participate.


 Then what in tarnation do I do wiff da password I gots???????? 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Hey you! 



MoonPie said:


> Thanks


Evenin!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!


HELLOOOOOOOOOoo my MITCH!!!!!!!!!  Hug to my Tagsista & a pet to Tucker tooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Wander!!  If'n you're still around, Mama had to go to Emory to have the 3rd lead of the pace maker put in today, doing good, will be home in the next few days and THEN start her PT for your doc!! Thanks for allllll your help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

heyheyhey


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, just finished off the sauteed blue crab claws and ate a plate of shrimp alfredo. Watching the Deadliest Catch tonight as well.



Someone might  about fish, after your post above.... but NOT ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heyheyhey


----------



## Swede (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Calm down feller.

It's just work release. Lock up is at eleven


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



watsup H


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> watsup H


 Hey Cuz, where you been??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

like I sais earlier today figgered ya fer ded or least banded, but its good to seed ya


----------



## Otis (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> watsup H


 


spel apple


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Cuz, where you been??



bet he was lurklurklurk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOoo my MITCH!!!!!!!!!  Hug to my Tagsista & a pet to Tucker tooooo!!!!!!!!!


Hiya Darlin!!........Done.........And done!!

Tag looked at me kinda funny at first!!...........But just busted out laughing when I petted Tucker, and told him that was from Auntie Kebo!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

twelven swings by and they come outta the wood werk


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, now I'm PO'd and peturbed. Just got dispatched out to a call, go to given address, no such numbers. Run up and down the road, searching for described residence, no luck. They call 911 back and snarl about us being incompentent, and say they'll drive themselves to the hospital. We cancel call, start back to station and pass them coming out of another road, 3 miles away. I mean dadgumbit, don't you even know where YOU live people.
God spare me from idiots.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

hey yall geess what (and for self)
hay yal gus wut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> OK, now I'm PO'd and peturbed. Just got dispatched out to a call, go to given address, no such numbers. Run up and down the road, searching for described residence, no luck. They call 911 back and snarl about us being incompentent, and say they'll drive themselves to the hospital. We cancel call, start back to station and pass them coming out of another road, 3 miles away. I mean dadgumbit, don't you even know where YOU live people.
> God spare me from idiots.


Genetic Selection. Nature will take care of them...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yall geess what (and for self)
> hay yal gus wut



I play-----------What?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Genetic Selection. Nature will take care of them...



we can only hope


----------



## Mudturttle Fire (Jul 13, 2010)

Wah-ooooo


----------



## Swede (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yall geess what (and for self)
> hay yal gus wut



You found it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yall geess what (and for self)
> hay yal gus wut


 
What's a geess??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I play-----------What?



i got a haircut


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Mudturttle Fire said:


> Wah-ooooo



wah hut


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i got a haircut



yet your still ugly as ever what a wasten of time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yall geess what (and for self)
> hay yal gus wut


You got a haircut today??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i got a hair cut


 
Which hair?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's a geess??



ask repoman.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ask repoman.



feller knows it all dont he


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

Raining here now!!.........Connection slowing down...... May lose it altogether........Dang Wildblue internet connection!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2010)

I be


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I be


Lightweight!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ask repoman.



He done got banded


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Swede said:


> He done got banded



i know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

Swede said:


> He done got banded


Wow there went the entertainment section!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## Buck (Jul 13, 2010)

Boy, you folks don't miss much around here...


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2010)

pretty sad to watch all of that about Capt Phil being gone.



cant believe they are going to drag it out into 4 weeks though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 13, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Boy, you folks don't miss much around here...


The Peanut Gallery at your service!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 13, 2010)

slip said:


> pretty sad to watch all of that about Capt Phil being gone.
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe they are going to drag it out into 4 weeks though.



Who dat??


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 13, 2010)

Good night Drivelers, I'm outta here. gotta work another 24 tomorrow at another county.

Peace Out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Good night folks!!......Awake time is over!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

RAIN


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

Wake up time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Genetic Selection. Nature will take care of them...





Hankus said:


> RAIN



unfortunately they breed faster than nature can do its thing.  

got RAIN here last night making two in a row.  sure did need it.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got RAIN here last night making two in a row.  sure did need it.



Yes yes we did,but now the grass is growing...Morning to you


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Mernin' folks


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin' folks



Morning


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin' folks



howdy kaintuck, nice hair


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Wake up time



and your point is 



idjit up n counted


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes yes we did,but now the grass is growing...Morning to you





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin' folks





Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck, nice hair



grass might be growing but so is the garden.    rain is so much better then the artificial garden hose stuff.  

morning people.  grab a cup


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> grass might be growing but so is the garden.    rain is so much better then the artificial garden hose stuff.
> 
> morning people.  grab a cup



too hot fer a cup of that


sees yall later I'm werk bound


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> He done got banded



Dang, sad day.  We are running out of folks to laugh... errrr... with. 

Saw him pooppin on the knife makers posting up some $10 walmart pig stickin knife... what a baffoon.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mornin Boss 

Mornin OFH   I have some new hedge pattern camo today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin' folks


 Mernin' Timmmaaaayyy



jmfauver said:


> Morning


 Mernin' Boomer



Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck, nice hair


Mernin' Beer Jockey



BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, sad day. We are running out of folks to laugh... errrr... with.
> 
> Saw him pooppin on the knife makers posting up some $10 walmart pig stickin knife... what a baffoon.


Mernin' butt rubber..



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!


Mernin' Mango Mama



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Boss
> 
> Mornin OFH  I have some new hedge pattern camo today.


 
Mernin' Kneel.

OK, outta here...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin OFH   I have some new hedge pattern camo today.



Don't get stuck in the pricker bushes again..



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Mango Mama



Mornin' SF!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yall have a good one....I gotta drive to Atlanta to pick up some materials. 

See ya later


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have a good one....I gotta drive to Atlanta to pick up some materials.
> 
> See ya later



Have a good day and be safe out there!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Boomer



Morning



BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, sad day.  We are running out of folks to laugh... errrr... with.
> 
> Saw him pooppin on the knife makers posting up some $10 walmart pig stickin knife... what a baffoon.



No not that



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Morning trouble



gobbleinwoods said:


> grass might be growing but so is the garden.    rain is so much better then the artificial garden hose stuff.
> 
> morning people.  grab a cup



Don't have no garden,folks around here would steal the plants when they come out of the ground...



Morning to evryone else


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

okay, got the "jet fuel" brewing in the keurig. Hoping a cup of high octane will get me moving faster. I ain't feeling it today, yet.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Mornin Jason!   Now I'd take the coffee in your post above, if'n I was allowed.  Got a 0930 at the VA.  No nothin beforehand.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, got the "jet fuel" brewing in the keurig. Hoping a cup of high octane will get me moving faster. I ain't feeling it today, yet.



Ya better add super fuel to it as well...



MoonPie said:


> Mornin Jason!   Now I'd take the coffee in your post above, if'n I was allowed.  Got a 0930 at the VA.  No nothin beforehand.



Hopefully all goes well...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, got the "jet fuel" brewing in the keurig. Hoping a cup of high octane will get me moving faster. I ain't feeling it today, yet.



I hope so too. Hopin for ya - faster n focus. After yesterday, we don't need any repeats


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning trouble



You betta recognize!

Good morning!

I think I'm going to cook something in the DO today!


rhbama3 said:


> okay, got the "jet fuel" brewing in the keurig. Hoping a cup of high octane will get me moving faster. I ain't feeling it today, yet.



I'm on my 3rd cup and it is not working!



MoonPie said:


> Mornin Jason!   Now I'd take the coffee in your post above, if'n I was allowed.  Got a 0930 at the VA.  No nothin beforehand.



That sux!  Hope everything is ok...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I hope so too. Hopin for ya - faster n focus. After yesterday, we don't need any repeats


no kidding! 


OutFishHim said:


> You betta recognize!
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> ...



morning, Heather!
just drink two more cups of coffee and you'll be fine. May i suggest lowest water setting?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You betta recognize!
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> ...



Don't get old.  When ya do things go wrong, dang it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no kidding!
> 
> 
> morning, Heather!
> just drink two more cups of coffee and you'll be fine. May i suggest lowest water setting?



I'll give it a shot.....



MoonPie said:


> Don't get old.  When ya do things go wrong, dang it



I'll do my best...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Time to head to work. Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 14, 2010)

Morning everybody, waiting for my relief, then I'm off to Decatur county.
Peace


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 14, 2010)

Good mornin y'all ..... It rained here something fierce yesterday and we needed it.  Daddy has been outside working in the rain fir two days, unfortunately. Nic I feel bad fir ya cause it's been raining there too, so ya must have gotten soaked as well. Not sittin at the 'puter today... taking kiddies to the dentist & doctors. A full mommy day  lord please let me make it through the day.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin Jason!   Now I'd take the coffee in your post above, if'n I was allowed.  Got a 0930 at the VA.  No nothin beforehand.



Just want to say one thing about the VA, casue you hear a lot a horror stories.  They have always taken great care a me, even saved my life once.  If I didn't have, we wouldn't be talkin.  and I know how much y'all love talkin!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You betta recognize!
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> I think I'm going to cook something in the DO today!



This post is worthless without pictures and full description of what is being prepared....Oh I  hope it works out well for ya!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day*............. good luck & safe travels to all ya'll having to get out & about, hope for good reports too!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Happy Hump Day*............. good luck & safe travels to all ya'll having to get out & about, hope for good reports too!



Same here....good luck to your mom. Emory is a good hospital.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Same here....good luck to your mom. Emory is a good hospital.



Thanks, she should be coming home today, sis texted first thing this morning, everything went great with the procedure and now they are waiting on the doc to release her! 
Sweet, I have to say that is one of the sexiest avatar's I've ever seen!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

im sleepy


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *[I]Happy Hump Day[/I]*............. good luck & safe travels to all ya'll having to get out & about, hope for good reports too!



I thought so too, but the wife corrected me!

Mornin Keebie and folks!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, she should be coming home today, sis texted first thing this morning, everything went great with the procedure and now they are waiting on the doc to release her!
> Sweet, I have to say that is one of the sexiest avatar's I've ever seen!



That's great news!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sleepy


Take a nap.......... 



chuckb7718 said:


> I thought so too, but the wife corrected me!


 



chuckb7718 said:


> That's great news!



Thanks chuckiepoo!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Take a nap..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey keebs


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, she should be coming home today, sis texted first thing this morning, everything went great with the procedure and now they are waiting on the doc to release her!
> Sweet, I have to say that is one of the sexiest avatar's I've ever seen!



Good to hear.

Thanks..alas...it's not me.

I could never pull of the shorts/boots look like that.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's great news!





Seth carter said:


> hey keebs



Mornin fellers.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 14, 2010)

Just a quick drive by. Got lots to do today before I head back to FL tomorrow. 

It's official. Sammy is a fat dog. He weighed in at 102 pounds today.  Just walking down the drive way to the mailbox gets him short winded. Guess it's time for him and I to start walking.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Just a quick drive by. Got lots to do today before I head back to FL tomorrow.
> 
> It's official. Sammy is a fat dog. He weighed in at 102 pounds today.  Just walking down the drive way to the mailbox gets him short winded. Guess it's time for him and I to start walking.



Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


Hey young'un............... nice hair cut 



Sweetwater said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Thanks..alas...it's not me.
> 
> I could never pull of the shorts/boots look like that.


well snap, guess I'll take the pic off my wall since it ain't you!  



Bubbette said:


> Just a quick drive by. Got lots to do today before I head back to FL tomorrow.
> 
> It's official. Sammy is a fat dog. He weighed in at 102 pounds today.  Just walking down the drive way to the mailbox gets him short winded. Guess it's time for him and I to start walking.



 Get bama & fishbait to rig you up an exerciser like they have for the horses to put him on!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I thought so too, but the wife corrected me!
> 
> Mornin Keebie and folks!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Just a quick drive by. Got lots to do today before I head back to FL tomorrow.
> 
> It's official. Sammy is a fat dog. He weighed in at 102 pounds today.  Just walking down the drive way to the mailbox gets him short winded. Guess it's time for him and I to start walking.



Dog ain't fat he is big boned


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


Hey Sista!!! 




jmfauver said:


> Dog ain't fat he is big boned



 there ya go, that's my story too & I'm sticking to it!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> there ya go, that's my story too & I'm sticking to it!



I speak from experience


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I speak from experience



As do I darlin'!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!!!



Hey Sista!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

welcome to the hotel california such a lovley place such a lovley face


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Get bama & fishbait to rig you up an exerciser like they have for the horses to put him on!



I need to get a treadmill so he can walk on it. Anyone know dog CPR? Might need it if he starts exercising.



jmfauver said:


> Dog ain't fat he is big boned



No, he's fat. Can't see any bones on him at all. He's actually very muscular, just has 2 inches of marshmallow between his skin and his muscles. 



jmfauver said:


> I speak from experience



I am also big boned. Sammy is not!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

This sentence discribes the drivler
YOU CAN CHECK OUT ANYTIME BUT YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!


   



Seth carter said:


> welcome to the hotel california such a lovley place such a lovley face


 dat's a good'un! 



Bubbette said:


> I need to get a treadmill so he can walk on it. Anyone know dog CPR? Might need it if he starts exercising.
> 
> No, he's fat. Can't see any bones on him at all. He's actually very muscular, just has 2 inches of marshmallow between his skin and his muscles.
> 
> I am also big boned. Sammy is not!



Treadmill with a treat tied juuuuust out of his reach......... I can see it now............ then bama comes in to rescue him, steps wrong, winds up on the tread mill too, looses his footing like in the koi pond & here him & Sammy goooooo!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> This sentence discribes the drivler
> YOU CAN CHECK OUT ANYTIME BUT YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> This sentence discribes the drivler
> YOU CAN CHECK OUT ANYTIME BUT YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE



Don't you have some grass to mow??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Don't you have some grass to mow??



no i did thyat yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> This sentence discribes the drivler
> YOU CAN CHECK OUT ANYTIME BUT YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE



if that true wat happens wen yous gets banded


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I need to get a treadmill so he can walk on it. Anyone know dog CPR? Might need it if he starts exercising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google dog on treadmill....surprisingly, there is a ton of info, including videos....



Keebs said:


>



_What?!?!?_



Swede said:


> Don't you have some grass to mow??



Well hello there!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if that true wat happens wen yous gets banded



most likeley pappilion and otis arelurkinas gests


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

OFH I still aint worked up a trade any chance of lowering the price


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> most likeley pappilion and otis arelurkinas gests



kinda sounds like "lurklurklurk" rekon who says that hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no i did thyat yesterday



Well go mow your neighbors lawn and stop rotting your brain with that crap



OutFishHim said:


> Well hello there!




Hi Lumpy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Don't you have some grass to mow??


SWEEDESTER!! 



OutFishHim said:


> _What?!?!?_



 nuttin, just   

Hey Beerkus!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SWEEDESTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 howde keebs


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are a myriad of movies made of Don Quixote. My most favorite though is "The Man of La Mancha" 1972 starring Peter O'Toole and Sophia Loren.
> 
> If you like to read Miguel Cervantes is the author, the book is a two volume read and is titled "The Ingenious Hildalgo Don Quixote of La Mancha". Incredible story, and well worth the read as a classic piece of literature. circa 1605 and 1615.



I saw "The Man of La Mancha" as a play here in Montgomery a couple years back. Important enough to become one a lasting memory, IF I could only remember what it was about.









I do rembemer!  It was a great story, and a good one to take too heart.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> most likeley pappilion and otis arelurkinas gests







Hankus said:


> OFH I still aint worked up a trade any chance of lowering the price



You never asked me the original price to begin with....you just offered me beer cans....



Swede said:


> Well go mow your neighbors lawn and stop rotting your brain with that crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's it going?  Still working your tail off?  How's the scooter in this heat?



Keebs said:


> nuttin, just
> 
> Hey Beerkus!



hmmmm..........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


>



howde Moonbat


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if that true wat happens wen yous gets banded



come back with a new name


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> OFH I still aint worked up a trade any chance of lowering the price


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SWEEDESTER!!



Hiya fleabs



OutFishHim said:


> How's it going?  Still working your tail off?  How's the scooter in this heat?


 Yes, it's getting old.        It's FUN!!! Wanna ride?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You never asked me the original price to begin with....you just offered me beer cans....



a raft made of beer cans, and I aint sure I need to take lessons from ya theys people say you is trouble


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> come back with a new name



do ya have to stick to the alphanumeric base you used earlier


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



negotiations make me hungry  n thirsty


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

3peat penalty shot


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

auhite yall taker easy I gots to go to school so's I don't always talk like seth


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howde Moonbat







Luke0927 said:


> come back with a new name



Good luck with that!



Swede said:


> Yes, it's getting old.        It's FUN!!! Wanna ride?



Should I wear my leather?



Hankus said:


> a raft made of beer cans, and I aint sure I need to take lessons from ya theys people say you is trouble



But they don't mess with me do they?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Don't you have some grass to mow??



Yes, thanks for the reminder.  Think I can still let it go a bit longer...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I saw "The Man of La Mancha" as a play here in Montgomery a couple years back. Important enough to become one a lasting memory, IF I could only remember what it was about.
> I do rembemer!  It was a great story, and a good one to take too heart.


 Moonpie 



OutFishHim said:


> hmmmm..........


 now you're catching on.................    



Luke0927 said:


> come back with a new name


lemme know how that works for ya............ 



Swede said:


> Hiya fleabs


 aawww u 'membered   



Hankus said:


> negotiations make me hungry  n thirsty


Does anything NOT make you thirsty??


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Should I wear my leather?



Nah, just some Daisy Dukes and a helmet


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Nah, just some Daisy Dukes and a helmet


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes, thanks for the reminder.  Think I can still let it go a bit longer...



Mine's going to look like that soon too...



Keebs said:


> now you're catching on.................
> 
> 
> Does anything NOT make you thirsty??









Swede said:


> Nah, just some Daisy Dukes and a helmet



Darn, I was thinking just thong and chaps.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Darn, I was thinking just thong and chaps.....





Pictures please


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey all!

Watch this.......





































































~Poof~Im Gone!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Darn, I was thinking just thong and chaps.....


You found the red one's with the scroll work or the tanned leather with the conch's??? 



jmfauver said:


> Pictures please






wickedjester said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Watch this.......
> ~Poof~Im Gone!



 Boy is he gonna be surprised when he winds up in the PF!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

CHARRRRLIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

Yall seen OFH's new car tag?!?!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall seen OFH's new car tag?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall seen OFH's new car tag?!?!



Care to enlighten us?



OutFishHim said:


>



It can't be that bad


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 14, 2010)

No I have not, Boss.
Gotta pic maybe?

BTW...Afternoon ya'll!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Care to enlighten us?
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be that bad



Yea Matty.....how you gonna answer that one?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall seen OFH's new car tag?!?!





jmfauver said:


> Care to enlighten us?





OutFishHim said:


> Yea Matty.....how you gonna answer that one?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yea Matty.....how you gonna answer that one?


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

here it be


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs;5112735Treadmill with a treat tied juuuuust out of his reach......... I can see it now............ then bama comes in to rescue him said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/25r30wi.gif[/img]



That could win me $10,000 on America's Funniest Videos. Might be worth trying. Think that'd be enough to pay for the knee surgery he's been puttin' off but would definitely need after that?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> here it be



Why would I have Timmay's name on my plate?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure it's the name he was talkin about


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

mornin folks.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I'm not sure it's the name he was talkin about



I don't have *that* either!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 14, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.



howdy folks...just driveling thru!


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



ouch...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

What's all this talk about thongs, chaps, and daisy dukes?

I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



This is the ring tone for the wife. It's loud and annoying just like her

<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 border=0><tr><td><tr height=80><td width=240><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="240" height="80" id="mtp_item_widget" align="middle"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.mytinyphone.com/files/mtp_item_widget_v2.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><param name="Flashvars" value="cid=900389&cat=ringt"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><embed src="http://www.mytinyphone.com/files/mtp_item_widget_v2.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="240" height="80" name="mtp_item_widget" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" Flashvars="cid=900389&cat=ringt"  wmode="transparent" />		</object></td></tr><tr><td align=right><font style="font-size:10;font-family:verdana;">More free Godzilla ringtones</td></tr></table>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 Got coffee on my keyboard after reading your post back to me last night! 



Bubbette said:


> That could win me $10,000 on America's Funniest Videos. Might be worth trying. Think that'd be enough to pay for the knee surgery he's been puttin' off but would definitely need after that?


 yeah it could!  think he could pull some favors & get that knee surgery from his buds???  



slip said:


> mornin folks.


Hey Moppett, how you doin?? 



boneboy96 said:


> howdy folks...just driveling thru!


careful, you're drivelin allll over the place too! 



Sweetwater said:


> What's all this talk about thongs, chaps, and daisy dukes?
> 
> I always miss the good stuff.


ssshhhhh, no you didn't, go back down the hallway & hang a left, you'll see.................


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got coffee on my keyboard after reading your post back to me last night!
> 
> 
> yeah it could!  think he could pull some favors & get that knee surgery from his buds???
> ...



What has been seen...cannot be unseen.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What has been seen...cannot be unseen.



 I know, skeery ain't it?


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got coffee on my keyboard after reading your post back to me last night!
> 
> 
> yeah it could!  think he could pull some favors & get that knee surgery from his buds???
> ...



i is good Keebs. could just about go back to sleep though.


how is you?


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

oh, keebs here are the turkeys. being young they have not gotten they're black color in yet.










those were taken a few days ago...the one on the left is a male for sure, and im almost 100% that the other is a hen.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, skeery ain't it?



Shudder...



slip said:


> i is good Keebs. could just about go back to sleep though.
> 
> 
> how is you?



Afternoon youngin.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Shudder...
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon youngin.



hey man.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Everyone's incognita?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good Keebs. could just about go back to sleep though.
> 
> 
> how is you?


 what's the matter? 
I'm great today, thanks!! 



Sweetwater said:


> Everyone's incognita?



 Not MEEEEE!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

wake up slip


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Everyone's incognita?



No, Just a slow reader. And by the time I get done, realize I aint go nothin to say.  Dang


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> No, Just a slow reader. And by the time I get done, realize I aint go nothin to say.  Dang



 Like any of us have *that* much to say??


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Like any of us have *that* much to say??



Ceptin you Keebs.  Remember what your sig says.  MoonPie agrees with OlAlabama


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ceptin you Keebs.  Remember what your sig says.  MoonPie agrees with OlAlabama


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 14, 2010)

Afternoon all!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

Margaritas and fajitas tonight.   Sure is nice having 7 whole days without kids!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Afternoon all!!


BENJI!!!!!!!  How ya been??? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Margaritas and fajitas tonight.   Sure is nice having 7 whole days without kids!!!!!



 You DO know what caused them, right???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

lurk lurk lurk..


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BENJI!!!!!!!  How ya been???
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know what caused them, right???



Workin. Got a new job out of law enforcement that pays better and has me home more. So far I'm lovin' it!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Afternoon all!!



Afternoon Mr. Benji, Glad to make yur aquaintince. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> lurk lurk lurk..



Hey Mr. Miguel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2010)

Afternoon folks!!  Got 3 more nights, off the weekend then start days on Monday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

afternoon, fwiends!
Just took a nice nap and enjoying some key lime pie at the moment.
 My 4 remaining koi look lonely but they are swimming around and did eat and its getting cloudy again.


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Afternoon Mr. Benji, Glad to make yur aquaintince.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mr. Miguel


Afternoon!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Got 3 more nights, off the weekend then start days on Monday.



Quack!! What up?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Workin. Got a new job out of law enforcement that pays better and has me home more. So far I'm lovin' it!



Benji! 
You not a po po no mo? What about poor Igor? Did he let you go without biting you?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, fwiends!
> Just took a nice nap and enjoying some key lime pie at the moment.
> My 4 remaining koi look lonely but they are swimming around and did eat and its getting cloudy again.



Hey Robert!!!!!! If they aint swimmin sideways - it's a good sign.  They probly aint lonely.  Just don't know what to do with all the extra room


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> 
> Quack!! What up?





Hey Benj, congrats on the new job!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 14, 2010)

Howdy folks..  How goes it here today..??


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Benji!
> You not a po po no mo? What about poor Igor? Did he let you go without biting you?



Sad bit of news about Igor. A week after I left he was at his new handlers house in his pen. For some reason he ran himself around the pen so much he suffered a heat stroke and died. 

The new handler couldn't have prevented it. He was constantly moving when he was in his pen when I had him. He was 6 years old and had a great life.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  How goes it here today..??



Hey Red.  Goin purdy good fur the shape I'm in


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Sad bit of news about Igor. A week after I left he was at his new handlers house in his pen. For some reason he ran himself around the pen so much he suffered a heat stroke and died.
> 
> The new handler couldn't have prevented it. He was constantly moving when he was in his pen when I had him. He was 6 years old and had a great life.



sorry to hear that about Igor.
Glad you found a better job and get more time at home.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> lurk lurk lurk..


 quit dat, you skeered me! 



Benji314 said:


> Workin. Got a new job out of law enforcement that pays better and has me home more. So far I'm lovin' it!


 Was wondering if ya took it or not - - Congrats!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Got 3 more nights, off the weekend then start days on Monday.


 Hai! 



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, fwiends!
> Just took a nice nap and enjoying some key lime pie at the moment.
> My 4 remaining koi look lonely but they are swimming around and did eat and its getting cloudy again.


Good deal, but I swear, that koi pond is gonna be the death of you yet! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..  How goes it here today..??


Hiya Kim!! 



Benji314 said:


> Sad bit of news about Igor. A week after I left he was at his new handlers house in his pen. For some reason he ran himself around the pen so much he suffered a heat stroke and died.
> 
> The new handler couldn't have prevented it. He was constantly moving when he was in his pen when I had him. He was 6 years old and had a great life.


  poor Igor!!! 


Hey Moonpie, how'd it go at the VA??


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry to hear that about Igor.
> Glad you found a better job and get more time at home.



Thanks. Doing that job for the past 12 years I know that when it's your time it's your time. No sense in trying to figure things out.

The boy loves the new job and schedule. So do I! I only work three days a week now. A couple saturdays here and there if needed.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Thanks. Doing that job for the past 12 years I know that when it's your time it's your time. No sense in trying to figure things out.
> 
> The boy loves the new job and schedule. So do I! I only work three days a week now. A couple saturdays here and there if needed.



That's great news, Benji!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's great news, Benji!!



Hellooooooooo Keebo!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooo Keebo!!



Quack, when you gonna pull some strings at work and get your puter priveleges back? 
I miss you....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooo Keebo!!






rhbama3 said:


> Quack, when you gonna pull some strings at work and get your puter priveleges back?
> I miss you....



 I've been wonderin the same thing, sweetbritches!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> But they don't mess with me do they?



not often



Keebs said:


> Does anything NOT make you thirsty??



drinkin usually dont make me thirsty



OutFishHim said:


> Darn, I was thinking just thong and chaps.....



TTIWWP



Sweetwater said:


> What's all this talk about thongs, chaps, and daisy dukes?
> 
> I always miss the good stuff.



me and you both feller



slip said:


> oh, keebs here are the turkeys. being young they have not gotten they're black color in yet.
> those were taken a few days ago...the one on the left is a male for sure, and im almost 100% that the other is a hen.



sweet birds slip



Benji314 said:


> Afternoon all!!







Keebs said:


> You DO know what caused them, right???



Kids never lern



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Got 3 more nights, off the weekend then start days on Monday.



howdy Quack 



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, fwiends!
> Just took a nice nap and enjoying some key lime pie at the moment.
> My 4 remaining koi look lonely but they are swimming around and did eat and its getting cloudy again.



afternoon bamer



Benji314 said:


> Thanks. Doing that job for the past 12 years I know that when it's your time it's your time. No sense in trying to figure things out.
> 
> The boy loves the new job and schedule. So do I! I only work three days a week now. A couple saturdays here and there if needed.



good deal on the new job and sorry bout Igor


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2010)

Sammy ain't fat.   


He's just got more love to share.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sammy ain't fat.
> 
> 
> He's just got more love to share.



That is a healthy pup. 
Hey tbug


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> TTIWWP



What does that mean?



turtlebug said:


> Sammy ain't fat.
> 
> 
> He's just got more love to share.



Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!



 it is an orb....


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, fwiends!
> Just took a nice nap



guess your ignorin me is what i got commin 



Keebs said:


> Hey Moonpie, how'd it go at the VA??



Guess things went good.  Got this old technichion with a tooth or two missin.  She went about her business.  I kept tryin to butter her up hoping for a little communication.  You know what she told me.... "Even if you were good lookin, and smooth talkin... I'm not qualified, and besides that it be breakin the law to tell ya anything".  In other words, we had a lot a fun.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hiiiiiiii Yallllllllllll

Who wants to help me pack?


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!



 only you would notice something like that.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!



 OUCH!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sammie IS fat, its not an orb(  i don't know what it is, maybe glare or dust on the camera), I'm not ignoring Hankus, Andy Griffith is on,  and my phone keeps ringing.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hiiiiiiii Yallllllllllll
> 
> Who wants to help me pack?



Hey snowy

Where you off to ?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hiiiiiiii Yallllllllllll
> 
> Who wants to help me pack?



Where are you going Sista!?



slip said:


> only you would notice something like that.







rhbama3 said:


> Sammie IS fat, its not an orb(  i don't know what it is), I'm not ignoring Hankus, Andy Griffith is on,  and my phone keeps ringing.



It IS indeed an ORB Sweetcheeks....(an orb is a ghost)


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What does that mean?



this thread is worthless without pix



rhbama3 said:


> Sammie IS fat, its not an orb(  i don't know what it is, maybe glare or dust on the camera), I'm not ignoring Hankus, Andy Griffith is on,  and my phone keeps ringing.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hiiiiiiii Yallllllllllll
> 
> Who wants to help me pack?



Hiiiiiiiii SnowHunter


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is a healthy pup.
> Hey tbug



Hey Neil.  Awwwweee turtlebug 

Yep, he's the reigning champion at the wold crumbsnatcher olympics.   





OutFishHim said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!



That is NOT AN ORB!   


That is the heat radiating from where fishbait had just given Wobbert-Woo  a little love pinch.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!





Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowy
> 
> Where you off to ?


Hey Neil!  Homer, movin 


OutFishHim said:


> Where are you going Sista!?


Hi Sista 

Movin onto a farm  



MoonPie said:


> Hiiiiiiiii SnowHunter



Heyyyyyyyy Moonie


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this thread is worthless without pix







turtlebug said:


> That is NOT AN ORB!
> 
> 
> That is the heat radiating from where fishbait had just given Wobbert-Woo  a little love pinch.



Oh My!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> :Movin onto a farm



Does your family know?  Where?  How did this happen?  Details Woman!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you going Sista!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she called me sweetcheeks..... 


Hankus said:


> this thread is worthless without pix


Sorry Hankus. That was Moonpie i'm not ignoring. All you white people look alike anyway.


turtlebug said:


> Hey Neil.  Awwwweee turtlebug
> 
> Yep, he's the reigning champion at the wold crumbsnatcher olympics.
> 
> ...



You just had to tell didn't you, blabberbug?


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Homer, movin



Homer Alaska?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil!  Homer, movin
> Hi Sista
> 
> :



Oh then we will still be neighbors...I'll just have to holler a little louder.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Does your family know?  Where?  How did this happen?  Details Woman!!!



Nope.. they'll find out soon enough I'm sure  Just bout 10 minutes from here, one town over, belongs to a friend of Na's, we just got SUUUUUUPER lucky   Now we can really expose/raise the kids in the kind of living environment we've always dreamed of, this has been a dream of ours for the last 8 years, I'm bout to burst with excitement


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Movin onto a farm



Snowy, you know I love ya  but Farmville is just a fantasy game okay.  Your cows and barn only exist in cyberspace.    


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You just had to tell didn't you, blabberbug?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

slip said:


> Homer Alaska?


Nope.. Homer, GA 

Homer, AK would be nice, but that'd be quite a commute for Na to work 

btw, Slip, thems some purty turkeys ya got!!  


Sterlo58 said:


> Oh then we will still be neighbors...I'll just have to holler a little louder.



Yup, pretty much


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Snowy, you know I love ya  but Farmville is just a fantasy game okay.  Your cows and barn only exist in cyberspace.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me!



     

I loathe Farmville, strangely enough   

This is one time I really don't mind packin  Thankfully, where we live now is so small, there aint much to pack  

Oh, and we can yote hunt right off the back deck


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she called me sweetcheeks.....
> 
> Sorry Hankus. That was Moonpie i'm not ignoring. All you white people look alike anyway.
> 
> ...



cool, jus remember I'm the long haired, ugly one


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope.. Homer, GA
> 
> Homer, AK would be nice, but that'd be quite a commute for Na to work
> 
> ...



oh i see, sounds like it'll be a fun place     yeah....one heck of a drive

thanks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I loathe Farmville, strangely enough
> 
> This is one time I really don't mind packin  Thankfully, where we live now is so small, there aint much to pack
> 
> Oh, and we can yote hunt right off the back deck


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I loathe Farmville, strangely enough
> 
> This is one time I really don't mind packin  Thankfully, where we live now is so small, there aint much to pack
> 
> Oh, and we can yote hunt right off the back deck




high powered rifle shooting from the back porch! My favorite morning alarm clock!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> high powered rifle shooting from the back porch! My favorite morning alarm clock!



Rooster works for me. 

Off to the kitchen to whup up some chicken enchiladas, rice and black beans.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Rooster works for me.
> 
> Off to the kitchen to whup up some chicken enchiladas, rice and black beans.



I'm meeting some co-workers for sushi at Shogun. Bubbette and the kids are going to Mellow Mushroom and eat some disgusting pizza.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Snowy, you know I love ya  but Farmville is just a fantasy game okay.  Your cows and barn only exist in cyberspace.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me!







SnowHunter said:


> I loathe Farmville, strangely enough
> 
> This is one time I really don't mind packin  Thankfully, where we live now is so small, there aint much to pack
> 
> Oh, and we can yote hunt right off the back deck



You know farms are stinky, right?

I'm happy for you!  Hope it all works out!



Hankus said:


> cool, jus remember I'm the long haired, ugly one



How long?  How ugly?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BENJI!!!!!!!  How ya been???
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know what caused them, right???



Hush yo mouf girl!!!! 



Benji314 said:


> Sad bit of news about Igor. A week after I left he was at his new handlers house in his pen. For some reason he ran himself around the pen so much he suffered a heat stroke and died.
> 
> The new handler couldn't have prevented it. He was constantly moving when he was in his pen when I had him. He was 6 years old and had a great life.



Dang that stinks about Igor.  

Congrats on the new job though! 



OutFishHim said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy IS fat and Robert has an Orb on his nipple!



she said nipple.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm meeting some co-workers for sushi at Shogun. Bubbette and the kids are going to Mellow Mushroom and eat some disgusting pizza.



Wifout me?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm meeting some co-workers for sushi at Shogun. Bubbette and the kids are going to Mellow Mushroom and eat some disgusting pizza.



You dont like the Shroom??? Man dat stuff is good!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm meeting some co-workers for sushi at Shogun. Bubbette and the kids are going to Mellow Mushroom and eat some disgusting pizza.


Trade ya, sushi for steak 



Sterlo58 said:


> Rooster works for me.
> 
> Off to the kitchen to whup up some chicken enchiladas, rice and black beans.


 we'll have those too 



OutFishHim said:


> You know farms are stinky, right?
> 
> I'm happy for you!  Hope it all works out!
> 
> ...


Smells like heaven to me 

Thanks Sista


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How long?  How ugly?



long enuff that little ole ladies want it cut off(jus gettin back down to my shoulders good)

goatee and sideburns to boot


ugly enuff to stop a calender


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> she said nipple.







BBQBOSS said:


> You dont like the Shroom??? Man dat stuff is good!



Yea it is......



SnowHunter said:


> Smells like heaven to me
> 
> Thanks Sista



O.....k.........

I still love ya!


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Trade ya, sushi for steak
> 
> we'll have those too
> 
> ...



after over 3 inches of rain i got a big pile of wet heaven i gotta clean up....wanna help?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Howdy Gulls and Buoys...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wifout me?


They got a gift certificate they are using. 



BBQBOSS said:


> You dont like the Shroom??? Man dat stuff is good!


Nope. Everytime we go, i try something different. Still looking for something i'd order a second time. 


OutFishHim said:


> Yea it is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OFH looked at my moobs and liked it!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Gulls and Buoys...


Hey SF!



rhbama3 said:


> OFH looked at my moobs and liked it!!!



Woot woot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey SF!


 
When's the party??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When's the party??



Shhhhhhhhhh............



Not yet.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yea it is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, I'm 






slip said:


> after over 3 inches of rain i got a big pile of wet heaven i gotta clean up....wanna help?


sure, why not  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Gulls and Buoys...


Hey Bro


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not often
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW Bro. Can ya teach me to multi quote like you?????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> WOW Bro. Can ya teach me to multi quote like you?????



maybe ya gots brewskis


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Gulls and Buoys...



Howdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know, I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Sis, how've you been doin??



MoonPie said:


> Howdy


 
Hey MoonBeam


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2010)

Headed to the mines with no internet, see ya'll in the AM.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis, how've you been doin??
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MoonBeam


Finer then frog hair split three ways here  How you? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the mines with no internet, see ya'll in the AM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Finer then frog hair split three ways here  How you?


 
Tired and cranky.........same as always...


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

looks like the gooberment is going to "let" them try the new cap on the oil well.


lets hope it works.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tired and cranky.........same as always...



sounds bout rite


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope.. they'll find out soon enough I'm sure  Just bout 10 minutes from here, one town over, belongs to a friend of Na's, we just got SUUUUUUPER lucky   Now we can really expose/raise the kids in the kind of living environment we've always dreamed of, this has been a dream of ours for the last 8 years, I'm bout to burst with excitement



It's a start snowey....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the mines with no internet, see ya'll in the AM.



Ya still ain't bought the new computer....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tired and cranky.........same as always...


crusty curmudgeon


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi , miss me?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's a start snowey....
> 
> 
> 
> Ya still ain't bought the new computer....



Hey Mike! 

Yup


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi , miss me?



dude. your avatar is killing me right now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi , miss me?


Hey Res!!! 


slip said:


> dude. your avatar is killing me right now.



Me too  dang hawt weather


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi , miss me?



not enuff to ask was ya back


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi , miss me?


mebbe. just a little....


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> Yup


Ya'll coming to the BLAST, Snowbabe? 
Off to Shogun for some spicy tuna, shrimp, and dynamite rolls! May have to get some crawfish rolls too.


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

slip said:


> dude. your avatar is killing me right now.


Been raining here, temp around 80


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Res!!!


Hi Baby!! 



Hankus said:


> not enuff to ask was ya back


Lordy!!



rhbama3 said:


> mebbe. just a little....



   Any pig extermination recently sir?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crusty curmudgeon


 

Heeeyyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,,I'm not crusty....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Lordy!!



auhite so's yer back

did ya seed how I brought in help n kilt yer driveler


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Been raining here, temp around 80
> 
> Hi Baby!!
> 
> ...



Yes, we had a pretty good weekend. I killed 3 and was unable to find #4. Pretty disappointed that my Hornady bullet was only able to penetrate 2 and a half skulls at the same time. Dropped #3 standing in the woods trying to figure out what just happened. TBug passed up a small boar waiting on a big sow but never got a shot at her. Fishbait killed a nice sized sow as well. Gonna go after them again this weekend. 
okay, headed out the door!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mebbe. just a little....
> 
> Ya'll coming to the BLAST, Snowbabe?
> Off to Shogun for some spicy tuna, shrimp, and dynamite rolls! May have to get some crawfish rolls too.


Naw, prolly not.. gotta get some much needed parts for the truck instead... sometimes I hate bein responsible 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heeeyyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,,I'm not crusty....


 after da creek... who aint? 


Resica said:


> Been raining here, temp around 80
> 
> Hi Baby!!
> 
> ...



How'd the project go?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi , miss me?



Has not been the same without your claming (I mean calming) influence


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Good lawd..I go do a 3 hour job and 3 pages go by.

Yak...yak..yak.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good lawd..I go do a 3 hour job and 3 pages go by.
> 
> Yak...yak..yak.



you're lucky I went on a three day bender and they kilt 2 and fergot I zisted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> after da creek... who aint?


 
Man, I haven't waded in the creek in a long time. Since DOG II to be exact...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you're lucky I went on a three day bender and they kilt 2 and fergot I zisted



Ferget Hankus?...Never.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, I haven't waded in the creek in a long time. Since DOG II to be exact...



Ain't nothing like a wadin creek....

I grew up near Dog river in Douglas county...lawd I miss it.


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ferget Hankus?...Never.



who?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ain't nothing like a wadin creek....
> 
> I grew up near Dog river in Douglas county...lawd I miss it.


 
Ummm, not the same kind of creek..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ferget Hankus?...Never.



oooohhhh you'd be suprised
I bet they was  til they seed my name pop up again


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

slip said:


> who?



Evenin..



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, not the same kind of creek..



Duuuooohhh!



Hankus said:


> oooohhhh you'd be suprised
> I bet they was  til they seed my name pop up again



Whuuuuut?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Day

hhhooouuuD













I'm easily lost in the shuffle


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> auhite so's yer back
> 
> did ya seed how I brought in help n kilt yer driveler


I did not!



rhbama3 said:


> Yes, we had a pretty good weekend. I killed 3 and was unable to find #4. Pretty disappointed that my Hornady bullet was only able to penetrate 2 and a half skulls at the same time. Dropped #3 standing in the woods trying to figure out what just happened. TBug passed up a small boar waiting on a big sow but never got a shot at her. Fishbait killed a nice sized sow as well. Gonna go after them again this weekend.
> okay, headed out the door!


Good job. Tell Lea, don't pass up anything!!



MoonPie said:


> Has not been the same without your claming (I mean calming) influence


Nice to see ya Olbama!!!



SnowHunter said:


> How'd the project go?



It went good, take a look in the photo forum Nicole.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice to see ya Obama!!!
> .


 
 Why'd you call him Obama???

Is we bein infiltrated by the rat scum that stole the Whitehouse??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good lawd..I go do a 3 hour job and 3 pages go by.
> 
> Yak...yak..yak.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, I haven't waded in the creek in a long time. Since DOG II to be exact...


  good lawd Bro... that aint good! 


Resica said:


> I did not!
> 
> 
> Good job. Tell Lea, don't pass up anything!!
> ...


Goin there now


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> I did not!
> 
> 
> Good job. Tell Lea, don't pass up anything!!
> ...



It's gorgeous. Love the fridge.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why'd you call him Obama???
> 
> Is we bein infiltrated by the rat scum that stole the Whitehouse??







SnowHunter said:


> good lawd Bro... that aint good!
> 
> Goin there now




Evenin sweetie.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

How yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How yall


 
What's up Charlie.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Good job. Tell Lea, don't pass up anything!!





LEA refuses to kill anything out of her stand until that sow is toast.   

She's a hefty slice of bacon and apparently the dominant boar.  She sends that little boy out to test the waters and just like clockwork, he leaves and she comes out. Only problem was, she didn't come out. She stuck that big ol snout up over some bushes, then her whole head. I'm lowering the scope on her and she disappeared.   

Pretty sure I got winded. 

Stand has been moved. She won't wind or see me again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all concerned about the Swap and Sell.
> 
> It is not open yet. When it does, you will NOT need a password to participate.


 
Are you 110% sure about that??

Wanna bet a Tabor knife on that??

Conditions are that absolutely no kind of password of any kind will be needed to place an ad or make a transaction..


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up Charlie.



Not much mexican how's the back and did you get your arra's


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How yall



Good Charlie..and you?


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good Charlie..and you?



I'm good, Big Bald and Beautiful as always


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I'm good, Big Bald and Beautiful as always



 I hear ya....I tried to make it to Jake Allen's get together...alas a 2 hour water heater job turned into a 4 hour nightmare.

Does Denver Thompson still work at the county? I grew up playin ball with him.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I hear ya....I tried to make it to Jake Allen's get together...alas a 2 hour water heater job turned into a 4 hour nightmare.
> 
> Does Denver Thompson still work at the county? I grew up playin ball with him.



Yeah sure does me and him went for a run the other night at Clinton park


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why'd you call him Obama???
> 
> Is we bein infiltrated by the rat scum that stole the Whitehouse??



Unbelievable, leave it to a Reb!!! Losers mentality I RECKON!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's gorgeous. Love the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you doin? 



baldfish said:


> How yall


Hey Charlie!!   We'll be in Dville Sunday.. you gonna be workin?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yeah sure does me and him went for a run the other night at Clinton park



Denver...jogging? Good deal. Tell him William from the 1978 Winston reds said hello.

His dad was our coach and our Wednesday night bible class teacher at Ephesus baptist church. Excellent man.


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's gorgeous. Love the fridge.


Thank you. The fridge is an  old Philco.


turtlebug said:


> LEA refuses to kill anything out of her stand until that sow is toast.
> 
> She's a hefty slice of bacon and apparently the dominant boar.  She sends that little boy out to test the waters and just like clockwork, he leaves and she comes out. Only problem was, she didn't come out. She stuck that big ol snout up over some bushes, then her whole head. I'm lowering the scope on her and she disappeared.
> 
> ...


Ms. Lea, just start blasting. Once the scouts are gone she'll have no front pigs(men), she'll be be easy cracklins, I mean pickins!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How you doin?
> 
> 
> Hey Charlie!!   We'll be in Dville Sunday.. you gonna be workin?



Yep that mean I get a snowhug


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How you doin?



Good...you doin alright?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yep that mean I get a snowhug


woohooo!!!  
Now I get me a rib-crusher from Charlie!! 


Sweetwater said:


> Good...you doin alright?



Great here thanky


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok name this drink.... vodka.. coconut rum...mai tai mix.. oj....and ..... a tall glass.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok name this drink.... vodka.. coconut rum...mai tai mix.. oj....and ..... a tall glass.....



um.... yum? 

Hi Gerg!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok name this drink.... vodka.. coconut rum...mai tai mix.. oj....and ..... a tall glass.....



a mistake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Not much mexican how's the back and did you get your arra's


 
Backs better, not 100% but better.



baldfish said:


> I'm good, Big Bald and Beautiful as always


 
Well, big and bald at least...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a mistake



No doubt.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Evenin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No doubt.



fer sure n fer certain 
keep the rum and toss the rest


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin



Fri eve late


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok name this drink.... vodka.. coconut rum...mai tai mix.. oj....and ..... a tall glass.....



Bitteroots froo froo punch? 


Man, Shogun was some kinda good tonight!
Awesome sushi, and just for kicks got the scallops and Orange Roughy fillet entree. Good stuff!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Fri eve late



Anytime after 8 man!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin



Evenin...



Hankus said:


> fer sure n fer certain
> keep the rum and toss the rest



I'm good with the vodka...it's the other stuff I'm skeered of.



rhbama3 said:


> Bitteroots froo froo punch?
> 
> 
> Man, Shogun was some kinda good tonight!
> Awesome sushi, and just for kicks got the scallops and Orange Roughy fillet entree. Good stuff!



Love me some Orange Roughy. Evenin bama.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm good with the vodka...it's the other stuff I'm skeered of.



I've drank some tater squeezins but I needed a drink awfully bad


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Anytime after 8 man!



auhite


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bitteroots froo froo punch?
> 
> 
> Man, Shogun was some kinda good tonight!
> Awesome sushi, and just for kicks got the scallops and Orange Roughy fillet entree. Good stuff!



yumm ya makin me hawngry!


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've drank some tater squeezins but I needed a drink awfully bad


I'm sure you have!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok name this drink.... vodka.. coconut rum...mai tai mix.. oj....and ..... a tall glass.....


 
Phillips head screwdriver??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'm sure you have!!!



Hey I'll try lots of stuff but some jus aint fer me


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Backs better, not 100% but better.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, big and bald at least...



Haterhave you looked in the mirror lately



bigox911 said:


> Evenin



What up biggun


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've drank some tater squeezins but I needed a drink awfully bad



I like cosmos.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok name this drink.... vodka.. coconut rum...mai tai mix.. oj....and ..... a tall glass.....



Tasty

and hello gerg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I like cosmos.


 
I knew it!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey I'll try lots of stuff but some jus aint fer me



Sissy!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

You got an umbrella for that drink Bitter??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I like cosmos.



say it aint so, say it aint so


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sissy!!!



jus come drink a few with me it aint the alkehal, its the taste with that one


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I knew it!!!!





Hankus said:


> say it aint so, say it aint so



I'm confident in my manhood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm confident in my manhood.


 
Quack uses that line too...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack uses that line too...



Whatever we gotta tell ourselves to make it ok...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm confident in my manhood.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack uses that line too...



look everbody  pair of sissy drinkers


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> look everbody  pair of sissy drinkers



I got yer "sissy drinker"...

Right here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I got yer "sissy drinker"...
> 
> Right here.


 
Found you another rock pile..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Howdy everyone......Lawd what a day


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I got yer "sissy drinker"...
> 
> Right here.



puts em up, puts em up













never mind


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I Love Cosmos!!


Dang Bro!!!!..........I don't think Ida tole nobody about that!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found you another rock pile..



odd lookin pile


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Bro!!!!..........I don't think Ida tole nobody about that!!





Hi Mitch!   to my TagSista


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found you another rock pile..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy everyone......Lawd what a day



 kaintuck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy everyone......Lawd what a day


 
You should have drug an 11 year old boy around with you all day while you tried to work.........

Wouldn't trade the world for him, but dang they get bored quick. In like 3.125 seconds flat...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Bro!!!!..........I don't think Ida tole nobody about that!!



 Rutt 
(he tell that he tell anything)


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> puts em up, puts em up
> 
> 
> 
> ...








RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Bro!!!!..........I don't think Ida tole nobody about that!!



Ain't skeered...I don't drank em in public.

What's the difference tween screwdrivers and cosmos? Cranberry juice? And some cherries?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy everyone......Lawd what a day



Evenin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ain't skeered...I don't drank em in public.
> 
> What's the difference tween screwdrivers and cosmos? Cranberry juice? And some cherries?


 
And a little pink umbrella...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> kaintuck


Evenin' Brother Hankus 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have drug an 11 year old boy around with you all day while you tried to work.........
> 
> Wouldn't trade the world for him, but dang they get bored quick. In like 3.125 seconds flat...



Oh I think I could have found him stuff to do at the Big House that would have kept him occupied..... How are ya Senor?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy everyone......Lawd what a day



Howdy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin...



Howdy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Howdy



good evenin' to ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have drug an 11 year old boy around with you all day while you tried to work.........
> 
> Wouldn't trade the world for him, but dang they get bored quick. In like 3.125 seconds flat...



had 2 of em and their sister here last week 
try to keep 3 of em entertained


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a little pink umbrella...



Got me there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy everyone......Lawd what a day


Whasup Tim!!



Good evening folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Got me there.



iffn a girl in a kini brings en does that make it auhite


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Tim!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



DUUUUUDE


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Tim!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



How bout it Mitch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Evenin' Brother Hankus
> 
> 
> Oh I think I could have found him stuff to do at the Big House that would have kept him occupied..... How are ya Senor?


 
Sore back, pink eye in the left eye, can't seem to find the winning lottery ticket numbers, playin Mr. Mom 5 days a week while the wife takes care of her mom in bama, then works on the weekend, but other than that, life is good..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Tim!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> iffn a girl in a kini brings en does that make it auhite



why it most certainly do makes it auhite


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus come drink a few with me it aint the alkehal, its the taste with that one


I've been a little rough on you , haven't I Hankster?


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

High


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> iffn a girl in a kini brings en does that make it auhite



There ya go....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> High



Why yes I am...

Evenin.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sore back, pink eye in the left eye, can't seem to find the winning lottery ticket numbers, playin Mr. Mom 5 days a week while the wife takes care of her mom in bama, then works on the weekend, but other than that, life is good..



Ummmmm....... Ouch.... where is that swedish maid I sent up to help you around the house???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

swede said:


> high



.yo


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> High



You too


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> I've been a little rough on you , haven't I Hankster?



no more than the rest, and I can take it with the best


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ummmmm....... Ouch.... where is that swedish maid I sent up to help you around the house???


 
I think she got intercepted somewhere along the way...

But no really, life is good. Perspective is a good thing, makes you less tolerant of whiners..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> why it most certainly do makes it auhite





Sweetwater said:


> There ya go....



looke there I figgered how to gets a girly drink without usin my man card for a coaster


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no more than the rest, and I can take it with the best



....here.. have one on me.....


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Why yes I am...
> 
> Evenin.





Hankus said:


> .yo





bigox911 said:


> You too



Iffin you have direct tv, channel 811 is awesome.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think she got intercepted somewhere along the way...
> 
> But no really, life is good. Perspective is a good thing, makes you less tolerant of whiners..:bounce:



AMEN Brother!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> looke there I figgered how to gets a girly drink without usin my man card for a coaster



It's even better when it's more than one kini girl brangin ya yer drank.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Mitch!   to my TagSista


Hey Snowy!!..........How long till the big move??

Congratulations!!



Hankus said:


> Rutt
> (he tell that he tell anything)


Whasup Beerku!!



Sweetwater said:


> Ain't skeered...I don't drank em in public.
> 
> What's the difference tween screwdrivers and cosmos? Cranberry juice? And some cherries?


Kinda reminds me of an old joke!!...........Don't want to be caught in town with either one of them on a Saturday night!!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think she got intercepted somewhere along the way...
> 
> But no really, life is good. Perspective is a good thing, makes you less tolerant of whinos..



Speakin of whinos..


Hi Sparkles


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's even better when it's more than one kini girl brangin ya yer drank.



yes sir........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....here.. have one on me.....



thank ye fer yas generosity


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Iffin you have direct tv, channel 811 is awesome.



I'm a comcrap customer.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's even better when it's more than one kini girl brangin ya yer drank.



They do that, who knew   I got to step up to a better class of loosers


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Timmay!
Allie got home and her car cranked right up with no problem. 
I'm still worried the fuel pump may be going bad, but right now i look like an idjit to them.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think she got intercepted somewhere along the way...
> 
> But no really, life is good. Perspective is a good thing, makes you less tolerant of whiners..



Quote of the day right thar.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Timmay!
> Allie got home and her car cranked right up with no problem.
> I'm still worried the fuel pump may be going bad, but right now i look like an idjit to them.



probly jus the dodge in it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm a comcrap customer.



I gots mediacrum...... get the bill every month and feel so violated......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Timmay!
> Allie got home and her car cranked right up with no problem.
> I'm still worried the fuel pump may be going bad, but right now i look like an idjit to them.



I was wondering if those keys have some sort of security chip in them???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Timmay!
> Allie got home and her car cranked right up with no problem.
> I'm still worried the fuel pump may be going bad, but right now i look like an idjit to them.



Is it electric?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I gots mediacrum...... get the bill every month and feel so violated......



I no like violation no volation


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> probly jus the dodge in it



You bought yer girl a dodge??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> DUUUUUDE


You gonna have to get bama to quit workin ya so hard!!



bigox911 said:


> How bout it Mitch!


Dang Big "O"!!!......Been a while how you been???........Gettin settled into the new house??



Swede said:


> High


Whasup Swedester!!



Swede said:


> Iffin you have direct tv, channel 811 is awesome.


Dish Network


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Is it electric?



its a neon


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> You bought yer girl a dodge??



a silver one


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> High


Well hey Stranger  How you been? 


bigox911 said:


> You too


Hey Lee! get all settled and moved in? 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........How long till the big move??
> 
> Congratulations!!



Thanks! 

Bout 2 weeks or so  Gotta find me some boxes now... shouldn't take but the trailer and both truck loads to move everything in the house  Though that'll mean we'll end up pickin up our old bed frame from the inlaws shed  Ahhh to be on a real bed again  

Now moving the outside stuff... thats gonna be fun


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I no like violation no volation



Did see Quack lurkin


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> probly jus the dodge in it





He shoots...he SCORES.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I gots mediacrum...... get the bill every month and feel so violated......



No doubt. But whatchu gonna do? Without?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its a neon



but it is a neon SXT.........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Did see Quack lurkin



sure did and I thought he had no connectivity at werk


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi RB and my favorite Snowbabe


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

yes, yes, no, i don't know, yes, no,  it was cheap, yes its a Neon, and yes i'm worried about it already.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> but it is a neon SXT.........



Mustang GT


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its a neon


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure did and I thought he had no connectivity at werk



oh........ he will find a way


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi RB and my favorite Snowbabe



I bleve Snowy is everones favorite Snowbbe


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well hey Stranger  How you been?
> 
> Hey Lee! get all settled and moved in?
> 
> ...






RUTTNBUCK said:


> You gonna have to get bama to quit workin ya so hard!!
> 
> Dang Big "O"!!!......Been a while how you been???........Gettin settled into the new house??
> 
> ...



Yeap...new house is good to go.  A/C capacitor blew up and garage door spring both broke last week, but it's all good


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> oh........ he will find a way



we can only hope


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yes, yes, no, i don't know, yes, no,  it was cheap, yes its a Neon, and yes i'm worried about it already.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone watchin the Espy's??    Clint Black is singin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yeap...new house is good to go.  A/C capacitor blew up and garage door spring both broke last week, but it's all good



A/C is aggravating wen they break


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I bleve Snowy is everones favorite Snowbbe



I've been for a ride in her boat


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yes, yes, no, i don't know, yes, no,  it was cheap, yes its a Neon, and yes i'm worried about it already.


They don't have fuel pumps do they?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Anyone watchin the Espy's??    Clint Black is singin



why watch the espies


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> I've been for a ride in her boat



I gots my own boat


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

.....been a long one fellers, gonna go get me some rack time......tomorrow is gonna be another long day as well.......y'all be good.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> They don't have fuel pumps do they?



he oughta cut out the floor and Flintstone it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....been a long one fellers, gonna go get me some rack time......tomorrow is gonna be another long day as well.......y'all be good.



we'll try

nite kaintuck


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi RB and my favorite Snowbabe


What's been up??.......Things picking back up at work yet??



rhbama3 said:


> yes, yes, no, i don't know, yes, no,  it was cheap, yes its a Neon, and yes i'm worried about it already.


Robert the look on that dogs face in your avatar!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> They don't have fuel pumps do they?


I guess the gerbil on the wheel is sick, but i'm not a mechanic. 
pretty sure it'll cost about $300 to find out. Anytime i take a car or truck for service it's always $300.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's been up??.......Things picking back up at work yet??
> 
> Robert the look on that dogs face in your avatar!!!!



thats the look of a natural born winder licker. He was hoping for some nacho's when that pic was taken.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi RB and my favorite Snowbabe


How you been Swede? Life treatin ya ok down yonder?



Hankus said:


> I bleve Snowy is everones favorite Snowbbe


I am the ONLY Snowbabe  



bigox911 said:


> Yeap...new house is good to go.  A/C capacitor blew up and garage door spring both broke last week, but it's all good


Ahh the glorious tasks of homeownership  Least its fixable! 



Swede said:


> I've been for a ride in her boat


You weren't posed to tell  dangit, now everyones gonna wanna ride


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> thats the look of a natural born winder licker. He was hoping for some nacho's when that pic was taken.



least he got it natural some has got to werk at it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I am the ONLY Snowbabe



You're the only one here


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's been up??.......Things picking back up at work yet??



 No, still working two jobs



SnowHunter said:


> How you been Swede? Life treatin ya ok down yonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....been a long one fellers, gonna go get me some rack time......tomorrow is gonna be another long day as well.......y'all be good.



Nite Tim..tim...Timmay.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

Evening ya'll .... how's everybody tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yeap...new house is good to go.  A/C capacitor blew up and garage door spring both broke last week, but it's all good


The joys of home ownership!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....been a long one fellers, gonna go get me some rack time......tomorrow is gonna be another long day as well.......y'all be good.


Good night!!.....And a good day to tomorrow!!



rhbama3 said:


> thats the look of a natural born winder licker. He was hoping for some nacho's when that pic was taken.


I was going to say something to that effect, but didn't want to hurt you feelins!!



SnowHunter said:


> I am the ONLY Snowbabe


The one and only!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening ya'll .... how's everybody tonight?



fine as a swedish dance crew at bamer


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 14, 2010)

phillips head screwdriver.... numero.......ocho....gnight.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> phillips head screwdriver.... numero.......ocho....gnight.....



nite mistake mixer


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

See ya Tim!


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening ya'll .... how's everybody tonight?



Hi Tag!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> thats the look of a natural born winder licker. He was hoping for some nacho's when that pic was taken.





Hankus said:


> least he got it natural some has got to werk at it


Pretty bad if you have to work up to that level!!



Swede said:


> No, still working two jobs


Dang Bro!!.....Hope things turn around for Ya'll soon!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening ya'll .... how's everybody tonight?



Evenin Tag...How'd you enjoy yer visit to our fair county?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pretty bad if you have to work up to that level!!



who said I was werkin up


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Timmay!
> Allie got home and her car cranked right up with no problem.
> I'm still worried the fuel pump may be going bad, but right now i look like an idjit to them.



Dad's always look like idjits to teenage girls. It's part of the circle of life.



Swede said:


> You bought yer girl a dodge??



Our choices were a Saturn with major body damage, a Chevrolet that ran awful and had a big hole in the dash (and was out of our budget), or the Dodge Neon that checked out with 2 mechanics and looks good. We have terrible luck with used cars, so I'm not worried. I fully expect it to need major repairs during the first month.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Our choices were a Saturn with major body damage, a Chevrolet that ran awful and had a big hole in the dash (and was out of our budget), or the Dodge Neon that checked out with 2 mechanics and looks good. We have terrible luck with used cars, so I'm not worried. I fully expect it to need major repairs during the first month.



sounds like the options I had wen I acquired the tota, minus the major repairs and lookin good


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Dad's always look like idjits to teenage girls. It's part of the circle of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Our choices were a Saturn with major body damage, a Chevrolet that ran awful and had a big hole in the dash (and was out of our budget), or the Dodge Neon that checked out with 2 mechanics and looks good. We have terrible luck with used cars, so I'm not worried. I fully expect it to need major repairs during the first month.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine as a swedish dance crew at bamer


I had finally forgotten about them! Now i miss them again.


Bubbette said:


> Dad's always look like idjits to teenage girls. It's part of the circle of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Our choices were a Saturn with major body damage, a Chevrolet that ran awful and had a big hole in the dash (and was out of our budget), or the Dodge Neon that checked out with 2 mechanics and looks good. We have terrible luck with used cars, so I'm not worried. I fully expect it to need major repairs during the first month.


i think i'm gonna be sick......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



dude I jus seed the top screen on your door and I gots to know..........What ya gots to get fer the luv shak (cash, trade, C4)


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I had finally forgotten about them! Now i miss them again.
> 
> i think i'm gonna be sick......



post a pic and we'll miss em with ya


dont be sick on here lest yas can hurl n rally


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I had finally forgotten about them! Now i miss them again.
> 
> i think i'm gonna be sick......



You sound surprised. Jennifer's first truck was hard to start and needed about $1500 worth of work right after we got it. Her second truck spent lots of time at the shop trying to figure out why the check engine light stayed on. Her present truck has had problems with the knock sensors and the fuel lines. Why should Allison's car be any different. Relax and accept the fact that the voodoo witch woman that you keep tickin' off continues to keep the cosmic conspiracy going.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Our choices were a Saturn with major body damage, a Chevrolet that ran awful and had a big hole in the dash (and was out of our budget), or the Dodge Neon that checked out with 2 mechanics and looks good. We have terrible luck with used cars, so I'm not worried. I fully expect it to need major repairs during the first month.





rhbama3 said:


> i think i'm gonna be sick......


There went your Bass Pro shopping spree!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine as a swedish dance crew at bamer



that right there is hard to beat!  



Resica said:


> Hi Tag!!


howdy



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Tag...How'd you enjoy yer visit to our fair county?



You know that sayin' about it bein' a nice place to visit but you wouldn't wanna live there????    Could have said it felt like home but I'd be lyin' cuz I didn't recoginze a dadgummed thing.  It ain't been home in better'n fifteen years and ya'll keep moving stuff around up there.  I needed a GPS navigator to find my way around.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You sound surprised. Jennifer's first truck was hard to start and needed about $1500 worth of work right after we got it. Her second truck spent lots of time at the shop trying to figure out why the check engine light stayed on. Her present truck has had problems with the knock sensors and the fuel lines. Why should Allison's car be any different. Relax and accept the fact that the voodoo witch woman that you keep tickin' off continues to keep the cosmic conspiracy going.



somebody get miss cleo and tell her to bring the tree leged monkey


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude I jus seed the top screen on your door and I gots to know..........What ya gots to get fer the luv shak (cash, trade, C4)



I wish it were mine...kinda sad..ain't it?


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Dad's always look like idjits to teenage girls. It's part of the circle of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Our choices were a Saturn with major body damage, a Chevrolet that ran awful and had a big hole in the dash (and was out of our budget), or the Dodge Neon that checked out with 2 mechanics and looks good. We have terrible luck with used cars, so I'm not worried. I fully expect it to need major repairs during the first month.



Evening Mrs. Bubbs,

Just talk nice to the car and keep the old grouch away from it and it will do right by you.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> that right there is hard to beat!
> 
> 
> howdy
> ...



I only moved back cuz my grandbaby....You from here?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wish it were mine...kinda sad..ain't it?



Me sad too cuz I wants it. All it needs is my 4X4, dog, and a few chickens.

tear up everthing I got and I'm out 20 bucks


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Evening Mrs. Bubbs,
> 
> Just talk nice to the car and keep the old grouch away from it and it will do right by you.



I must admit it is kinda intrestin that the old grouch couldn't crank it but the 16 year old cranked it the first time. When he tried to crank it, it hadn't been in the driveway 20 min. She had just gotten home.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Me sad too cuz I wants it. All it needs is my 4X4, dog, and a few chickens.
> 
> tear up everthing I got and I'm out 20 bucks



course wouldnt hurt to prop a few stands on it, and park a boat behnd it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I must admit it is kinda intrestin that the old grouch couldn't crank it but the 16 year old cranked it the first time. When he tried to crank it, it hadn't been in the driveway 20 min. She had just gotten home.



its usually operator error


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Evening Mrs. Bubbs,
> 
> Just talk nice to the car and keep the old grouch away from it and it will do right by you.



Hey Swede!     (note to self ... NEVER open emails from Swede at work  )



Sweetwater said:


> I only moved back cuz my grandbaby....You from here?



Yep .... I grew up in the Lost Mtn area of West Cobb and RB grew up in Smyrna.


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Swede!     (note to self ... NEVER open emails from Swede at work  )



Hi

I have no idea wut yer talking about


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You're the only one here


well yeah 



Tag-a-long said:


> Evening ya'll .... how's everybody tonight?



Hey TagSista!!  How you been? Aint seen ya much lately


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going to bed before this turns into a full fledged lynching...


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before this turns into a full fledged lynching...



Nite sparkly nipples


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before this turns into a full fledged lynching...



nite bamer








who we lynchin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Swede!     (note to self ... NEVER open emails from Swede at work  )





Swede said:


> I have no idea wut yer talking about


She had a gun??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She had a gun??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey TagSista!!  How you been? Aint seen ya much lately



Not here much these days (at least not until after most everybody is gone for the day!   )  There are just not enough hours in the day.  By the time I get home from work and get dinner ... catch up here and on FB it's time for bed.


----------



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She had a gun??



oh yeah. Can watch her for hours


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Careful what you ask for there Hankus!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before this turns into a full fledged lynching...


Night Robert!!.......keep your head low, and watch your back!!



Swede said:


> Nite sparkly nipples






Swede said:


> oh yeah. Can watch her for hours


Recoil is wonderful!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Careful what you ask for there Hankus!



considerin this crowd that was pretty stupid huh


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Swede!     (note to self ... NEVER open emails from Swede at work  )
> 
> 
> 
> Yep .... I grew up in the Lost Mtn area of West Cobb and RB grew up in Smyrna.



Cool...I'm a Douglas county boy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

tell yall what, I'm  so's yall can say what ya wants once the door taps me on the tail as I exit.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tell yall what, I'm  so's yall can say what ya wants once the door taps me on the tail as I exit.



Night bro.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cool...I'm a Douglas county boy.



I changed my sig but rest assured your hero paperwork is still pending


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 14, 2010)

Good late nite folkz.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Not here much these days (at least not until after most everybody is gone for the day!   )  There are just not enough hours in the day.  By the time I get home from work and get dinner ... catch up here and on FB it's time for bed.


I hear ya Sista.. need more cool weather hours in the day, fall can't get here soon enough 


Hankus said:


> tell yall what, I'm  so's yall can say what ya wants once the door taps me on the tail as I exit.



Night Hankus!!






Night Wingman!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good late nite folkz.



sorry HT ya jus missed me


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry HT ya jus missed me


Catch ya later then, i had ta eat.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hear ya Sista.. need more cool weather hours in the day, fall can't get here soon enough



Ain't that the truth?  September-ish while it's cooler but still warm enough to get in the water we need to plan a camping trip to Clark's Hill.  The campsites are big enough for a couple of tents and/or a camper so the cost would next to nothing.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Catch ya later then, i had ta eat.



a viable excuse if there ever was one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Careful what you ask for there Hankus!



lawd lawd what you gone do with these folks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tell yall what, I'm  so's yall can say what ya wants once the door taps me on the tail as I exit.


Quick lets start a rumor about Hankus!!..........I hear he don't really like beer at all!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Good late nite folkz.


'Sup Craig!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a viable excuse if there ever was one


Well,...it's da truff. Honest.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I changed my sig but rest assured your hero paperwork is still pending


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quick lets start a rumor about Hankus!!..........I hear he don't really like beer at all!!
> 
> 'Sup Craig!!


Hey there Mitch. Do you plan to be at Blast? Hope so.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Mitch. Do you plan to be at Blast? Hope so.


Only thing that would keep me away would be a herd of wild elephants, or unexpected work situations!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lawd lawd what you gone do with these folks



I gave up trying to keep Swede straight a LONG time ago!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only thing that would keep me away would be a herd of wild elephants, or unexpected work situations!!!



And if either of those two keep him away ... I'm coming without him!  I gots SHOPPING to do!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only thing that would keep me away would be a herd of wild elephants, or unexpected work situations!!!


Same here. Saturday will most likely be my day. I think it'll be like a Buckarama exibit.



Tag-a-long said:


> I gave up trying to keep Swede straight a LONG time ago!


Hey Miss Tag, It's me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good late nite folkz.


Hey Craig! How ya doin? 


Tag-a-long said:


> Ain't that the truth?  September-ish while it's cooler but still warm enough to get in the water we need to plan a camping trip to Clark's Hill.  The campsites are big enough for a couple of tents and/or a camper so the cost would next to nothing.



I've heard thats a terrific place to go! Never been myself though. Bet Tucker would have a blast in the water


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Same here. Saturday will most likely be my day. I think it'll be like a Buckarama exibit.
> 
> Hey Miss Tag, It's me.


Saturday will be the day for me!!..........Don't think I will make the early morning Breakfast at Cracker Barrel though!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig! How ya doin?
> 
> 
> I've heard thats a terrific place to go! Never been myself though. Bet Tucker would have a blast in the water



Hey Snowy. Hot day at work. Got a snack an can be up a little while longer. Heat sapped. Hows all with you an yours? What ya been up to?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Saturday will be the day for me!!..........Don't think I will make the early morning Breakfast at Cracker Barrel though!!


Yep, me neither for the CB. So i'll just gorge here first. Takes me a bit to get going in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright folks!! The alarm clock is going to be going off way too soon!!........Good night to all!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowy. Hot day at work. Got a snack an can be up a little while longer. Heat sapped. Hows all with you an yours? What ya been up to?



Yup it was hawt all the way around... not as bad up here, though hawter then yesterday!! Be careful in this heat!! 

All is great here  We're excited bout moving to a farm in a couple weeks, so now there's prepping for that, in addition to our chicks arriving hopefully Friday morning. Goin to the Aquarium Sunday with the fam, for Ians early bday present  Other then that... not much 

You been doin alright?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!! The alarm clock is going to be going off way too soon!!........Good night to all!!



Night Mitch!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!! The alarm clock is going to be going off way too soon!!........Good night to all!!



Night.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup it was hawt all the way around... not as bad up here, though hawter then yesterday!! Be careful in this heat!!
> 
> All is great here  We're excited bout moving to a farm in a couple weeks, so now there's prepping for that, in addition to our chicks arriving hopefully Friday morning. Goin to the Aquarium Sunday with the fam, for Ians early bday present  Other then that... not much
> 
> You been doin alright?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!! The alarm clock is going to be going off way too soon!!........Good night to all!!


Nite Mitch, have a gooden.



SnowHunter said:


> Yup it was hawt all the way around... not as bad up here, though hawter then yesterday!! Be careful in this heat!!
> 
> All is great here  We're excited bout moving to a farm in a couple weeks, so now there's prepping for that, in addition to our chicks arriving hopefully Friday morning. Goin to the Aquarium Sunday with the fam, for Ians early bday present  Other then that... not much
> 
> You been doin alright?


Yes, busy during the day afore work, working on pressure washer, weed trimer, and mower. Nuking fireants with Orthene. Then work time after that. Anxious for Blast to get here.



Sweetwater said:


> Night.


Hey SW. How you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Mitch, have a gooden.
> 
> Yes, busy during the day afore work, working on pressure washer, weed trimer, and mower. Nuking fireants with Orthene. Then work time after that. Anxious for Blast to get here.
> 
> Hey SW. How you?



Good....and you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good....and you?


Awww just same 'ol same 'ol. Fixing to get ready fo the Yak sack soon. Nother long day coming.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Mitch, have a gooden.
> 
> Yes, busy during the day afore work, working on pressure washer, weed trimer, and mower. Nuking fireants with Orthene. Then work time after that. Anxious for Blast to get here.
> 
> Hey SW. How you?



Sounds like you been busy too!!!

I meant chicks arriving NEXT Friday.. dang my days are all messed up  

Pretty sure we aint gonna make the Blast  Bet yall will have fun though


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



Hey again SW  How's you been doin? Hows da cosmos?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Awww just same 'ol same 'ol. Fixing to get ready fo the Yak sack soon. Nother long day coming.



Yeah...I hear ya...Kinda slack week fer me...last week was heck.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well,....my awake time has been French fried. Catch ya'll later. See ya round there .........Quack. 
 O.K ya'll be good an stay safe. Nite


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey again SW  How's you been doin? Hows da cosmos?



No cosmos for me tonight...jus beer...and other assorted inebreations.

I'm good...and you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Quack...thought you were workin..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....my awake time has been French fried. Catch ya'll later. See ya round there .........Quack.
> O.K ya'll be good an stay safe. Nite


Nighty night Craig!!!



Sweetwater said:


> No cosmos for me tonight...jus beer...and other assorted inebreations.
> 
> I'm good...and you?




great! Just relaxin right now. Got the house quiet finally


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

lawd the night shift has gotten small!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> lawd the night shift has gotten small!



yup! sure has! 

Won't be on it much longer myself... school starts on the 9th for Ian.. so we'll swap back over to days next week...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

callin it a night, yall have a goodun!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Well hello there dribblers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mornin 

Hello...Hello.....Hello


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Hello...Hello.....Hello



HELLO...are you there.....is anyone there


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HELLO...are you there.....is anyone there



mornin Mike
Mighty slow here this mornin.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> mornin Mike
> Mighty slow here this mornin.



I just got done readying 5 pages...Man sometimes this place fly's then others it falls flat


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

45 more postings and we can kill another one


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Waitin for the joe to brew.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Waitin for the joe to brew.



Cup #2 is starting to go down....I was cruising the help section,guy actually posted where to report abuse by a mod question ,some people


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Cup #2 is starting to go down....I was cruising the help section,guy actually posted where to report abuse by a mod question ,some people



Yeah I saw that...they will be toast soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah I saw that...they will be toast soon.



We will see what happens,I would think it will be handled like they do any one else....Had a new member post from the area I grew up in,in MD...Man he brought back some good memories....But I am so thankful to be out of that rat race


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

quackers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We will see what happens,I would think it will be handled like they do any one else....Had a new member post from the area I grew up in,in MD...Man he brought back some good memories....But I am so thankful to be out of that rat race



I meant the poster will be toast...not the mod.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I meant the poster will be toast...not the mod.



I knew who you meant....Like I said we will see...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> lawd the night shift has gotten small!


 
Bobby is on the night shift now???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

miguel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> lawd the night shift has gotten small!



He sho ain't talkin bout me. 

Mornin Hew.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> miguel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Whaazzzuuuuppppp bro'?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> He sho ain't talkin bout me.
> 
> Mornin Hew.


 
Howdy Nail, how's it goin?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaazzzuuuuppppp bro'?



Work work and more work....Gotta get things in line for the Blast and then FPG


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Nail, how's it goin?



Just hammerin away tryin to make a livin.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well off to get a bite then gotta work on getting my quickbooks updated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Work work and more work....Gotta get things in line for the Blast and then FPG


 
What you gotta get in line for the Blast?? It's a simple one. Go to Macon, eat at Crackerbarrel, go to blast, walk around for a few hours and buy stuff and talk to good folks, and some other folks that just act like they are good. Get done with that, go outside and watch a group of idjits in the parking lot that have spent their day getting hammered out of a cooler in the bed of a pickup truck. Have a few chuckles with them, go home..


That just about covers the blast..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well off to get a bite then gotta work on getting my quickbooks updated.



All right...I hate paperwork


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you gotta get in line for the Blast?? It's a simple one. Go to Macon, eat at Crackerbarrel, go to blast, walk around for a few hours and buy stuff and talk to good folks, and some other folks that just act like they are good. Get done with that, go outside and watch a group of idjits in the parking lot that have spent their day getting hammered out of a cooler in the bed of a pickup truck. Have a few chuckles with them, go home..
> 
> 
> That just about covers the blast..



I have the wonderful life of being on-call 24x7x365 w/ having to be back on post within 1 hr of being called...So I gotta make sure all system maint. that needs to be done is done so I can go out and play


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you gotta get in line for the Blast?? It's a simple one. Go to Macon, eat at Crackerbarrel, go to blast, walk around for a few hours and buy stuff and talk to good folks, and some other folks that just act like they are good. Get done with that, go outside and watch a group of idjits in the parking lot that have spent their day getting hammered out of a cooler in the bed of a pickup truck. Have a few chuckles with them, go home..
> 
> 
> That just about covers the blast..



Plus the 2.5hrs drive each way for this fat boy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have the wonderful life of being on-call 24x7x365 w/ having to be back on post within 1 hr of being called...So I gotta make sure all system maint. that needs to be done is done so I can go out and play


 


jmfauver said:


> Plus the 2.5hrs drive each way for this fat boy....


 
Sounds like you need to buy a helicopter...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you need to buy a helicopter...



Either that or hire a F1 car


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Either that or hire a F1 car


 
Heli would be cheaper..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heli would be cheaper..




I just borrow the money from Guido since you pay him so well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just borrow the money from Guido since you pay him so well


 
Ain't happnin'


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't happnin'




Really,he just pm'ed me and said he would get the F1 car,but only after he gets done w/ pap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Really,he just pm'ed me and said he would get the F1 car,but only after he gets done w/ pap


 
A) he doesn't have an online account, heck he doesn't even have a computer.

B) how you gonna get in the F1 car?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A) he doesn't have an online account, heck he doesn't even have a computer.
> 
> B) how you gonna get in the F1 car?



It's called customization my friend....When you got all that money it talks 

Funny thing is he wanted to know how your are online since you speak no English,I told him we installed the auto translator software for ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's called customization my friend....When you got all that money it talks
> 
> Funny thing is he wanted to know how your are online since you speak no English,I told him we installed the auto translator software for ya


 
Dude,,,,,,,,,,,better put on your waders..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude,,,,,,,,,,,better put on your waders..



I gotem in the truck...You really think it will rain that much ....



Oh and I am bringing a gift to FPG for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I gotem in the truck...You really think it will rain that much ....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I am bringing a gift to FPG for ya!


 
Winning Lottery ticket numbers????


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Winning Lottery ticket numbers????



If I had those no one would miss any events for a while.....That's for sure...Just a dumb cigar is all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I had those no one would miss any events for a while.....That's for sure...Just a dumb cigar is all


 
It'hasn't been smoked already has it?? 

OK, gotta go to work, later doods. Somebody smack Lassie when she gets in here this morning...


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 15, 2010)

Winding down the last two hours of a 48 hour shift, been a good un too.

Soon as 8 am hits, this ole boy is headed to the hills, or at least the house.

Whats up with you folks ?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'hasn't been smoked already has it??
> 
> OK, gotta go to work, later doods. Somebody smack Lassie when she gets in here this morning...



Now would I do that to you?



Sirduke said:


> Winding down the last two hours of a 48 hour shift, been a good un too.
> 
> Soon as 8 am hits, this ole boy is headed to the hills, or at least the house.
> 
> Whats up with you folks ?



How ya doing this morning.....


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 15, 2010)

Ready to let someone else have the reins for the next 24 hours.

Gonna go home, and try to finish up a smoker I'm rebuilding


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Ready to let someone else have the reins for the next 24 hours.
> 
> Gonna go home, and try to finish up a smoker I'm rebuilding



Looks good,now the question is when ya gonna break that sucker in?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

I got the new driveler setup and ready to go


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Come visit the drivelers zoo


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

The zoo is now open for business


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Looks good,now the question is when ya gonna break that sucker in?



You mean, Re-break it in, that sucker was cooked to death over the last 6 years.

The trailer, firebox and the lid was the only thing salvaged.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Good morning Boys!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, gotta go to work, later doods. Somebody smack Lassie when she gets in here this morning...



Nothing like getting spanked first thing in the morning!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> You mean, Re-break it in, that sucker was cooked to death over the last 6 years.
> 
> The trailer, firebox and the lid was the only thing salvaged.



OKay I got ya...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like getting spanked first thing in the morning!



I would never do that to ya...Besides he implied I'm fat


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

time to move on


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2010)

lock down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> quackers!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haaaaaaaaaa!!  I got the last word in!!


Moanin Mike, how could you see I was online???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

hey quack


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haaaaaaaaaa!!  I got the last word in!!
> 
> 
> Moanin Mike, how could you see I was online???



that little green light beside your name is lit up.  DUH!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> that little green light beside your name is lit up.  DUH!!!!!!



dead give away aint it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess Bob doesn't know how to lock it down???


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 15, 2010)

I just wanted to post in one of these before it went Poof!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> that little green light beside your name is lit up.  DUH!!!!!!



I was lurking from my phone...ya stawker.




OutFishHim said:


>





Why yes, yes I DO!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



mememememe dont fergit me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Bobbbbbbbbbb, lock the thread ya big dummy...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

last


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> last



Nope..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> that little green light beside your name is lit up.  DUH!!!!!!



Plus it shows at the bottom of the page


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Plus it shows at the bottom of the page



lest hes in stawk mode


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr...



 Quack


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>




What ya looking at



Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope..



you got a laptop yet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

idjits... all of ya's...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

I think BB for got to lock it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjits... all of ya's...



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjits... all of ya's...



and yer point is


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

slacker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Quack




Hey lil bro!!




jmfauver said:


> What ya looking at
> 
> 
> 
> you got a laptop yet





Still trying to figure out how to link up???

'Preciate your help!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Slackeee


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

no issues


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Slackeee



slow poke


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro!!



bye Quack


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

This thread is going to implode any second now.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

go to new driveler


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> slow poke



yep


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

it should but BB forgot


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

speed it up


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

help lock it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> go to new driveler



but I like it here
its a


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 15, 2010)

someone fell off the chair


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh bb


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> someone fell off the chair


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> someone fell off the chair



Sorry


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

locking


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

hello


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> locking



when


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



yes


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

close me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>







jmfauver said:


> close me



why?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

close


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> close



closer


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

sterlo you know you can lock it yourself


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> close me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

BB done messed up or we s postin in a parallel universe


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> sterlo you know you can lock it yourself



No he can't....he can only delete it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

you driving me nuts


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No he can't....he can only delete it.



NONONO donts delete it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you driving me nuts



.so


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

where is that dang BB


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

bye all back to the grind


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> where is that dang BB



slackin


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> where is that dang BB



Who cares?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> bye all back to the grind



taker easy Tiny


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who cares?



 good question


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

lalalallalalallalalallala


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

I AM KING OF THE IDJITS

least I gots to be in the top 10 dont I


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> bye all back to the grind



See ya crabby one.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4RBqzTclk-M&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4RBqzTclk-M&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I AM KING OF THE IDJITS
> 
> least I gots to be in the top 10 dont I



yeah you are in the top 1!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



what wrong sponge bob?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Frank.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

It's Fwankkkk.  Get it right!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's Fwankkkk.  Get it right!



My bad!  Hey Fwankkkk!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah you are in the top 1!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Nnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's Fwankkkk.  Get it right!



Does Fwankkkk know we can see him?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

I ................. can't ....................... believe ............. it..........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I ................. can't ....................... believe ............. it..........



well best bleve it cause ts happenin

ydwoH sbeeK


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's some Dancing Girls for your viewing pleasure...

<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4m1EFMoRFvY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4m1EFMoRFvY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Here's some Dancing Girls for your viewing pleasure...



I'll pass


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll pass


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

12 guests lurking?  Really?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 12 guests lurking?  Really?



started to mention that earlier but figgered they was jus members waitin to see iffn we got banded


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 12 guests lurking?  Really?



theys scatterin now jus 5


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> theys scatterin now jus 5



Maybe we embarrassed them?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe we embarrassed them?



highly possible  jus 3 now


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 15, 2010)

I was wanting to watch one go Poof!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was wanting to watch one go Poof!



rekon yas got some waitin still to go then

have one on the house


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

back to 8


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

upto 14


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Last Call Folks,  You do not have to go home.  You just can not stay here.    Fed code 3344-cda-5297-47   section cd344-567-2990  line 2.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

dang...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Last Call Folks,  You do not have to go home.  You just can not stay here.    Fed code 3344-cda-5297-47   section cd344-567-2990  line 2.



BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Last Call Folks,  You do not have to go home.  You just can not stay here.    Fed code 3344-cda-5297-47   section cd344-567-2990  line 2.



Thread killer!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Last Call Folks,  You do not have to go home.  You just can not stay here.    Fed code 3344-cda-5297-47   section cd344-567-2990  line 2.



sorry I didnt get that far in the codes,they was too many big words


----------

